# I dont fecking believe this like!!!!!!!



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

It looks like we are getting Vegas back as the owners dont wanna keep him coz I wont lift his Endorsements coz the wanna 'stud' him (their words) to a friends rottie bitch whose owner wont share the pedigree or even a picture with us!!! OOOOOOHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!! FFS!!!!!! This poor boy is now gonna have more trauma for nowt!!!!!!!!!!! And I have to move into my nanas while we have him coz he is entire. 

:cursing::cursing::cursing:::mad5::mad5::mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2::angry::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Oh no that's awful..! I don't know much else of what to say but how unfair of them to have him shipped around only to do this :nonod:


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

That's awful; I suppose the bright side is that at least they are letting you have him back instead of indiscriminately breeding pups that can't be registered. Can't even begin to imagine how frustrated you must feel though .


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Good for you for sticking to your guns but what a pathetic reason for rehoming him


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Thats awful!
The good thing is that he is coming back to you and they arent going ahead with it anyway, they sound like they dont deserve a dog if they can just treat him like that


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

am talking on FB with the owner ans they will sell him themselves unless we give them 100 quid they gave us to have him back :cursing:

that 100 quid, we kept 30 for cost of fuel to get him to bradford and rest went to rottie charity:cursing:


----------



## Ditsy42 (Aug 13, 2010)

then we turn up and give the fecka 70 quid and get him back :cursing:


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Some people really are bizarre !

But atleast as mentioned, they are sending him back to you, so you can source a better home for him.
Better than breeding from him regardless or selling him to the highest bidder!


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Ceearott said:


> am talking on FB with the owner ans they will sell him themselves unless we give them 100 quid they gave us to have him back :cursing:
> 
> that 100 quid, we kept 30 for cost of fuel to get him to bradford and rest went to rottie charity:cursing:


So how will he be coming back to you.. will they be bringing him?


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

You know, you think you can trust peeps, we explained everything when we took him down and they do this!!!!!:cursing::cursing:

Me at work tomoz so cant go down, just as well coz I wouldnt be able to keep me gob shut :cursing:

OH will have to go in the afternoon, just trying to sort out couple of mates to go with him case it turns nasty like


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

What @sses, Poor boy!  :cursing:


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

OMG - what complete an utter fool! FFS...How do breeders stand a chance with owners like this!


----------



## feathered bird lover (May 23, 2011)

i don't believe it either. you must be so frustrated. let us know how you get on.


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

If I was closer I'd love to have had him! 

Just take the rest of your rotties lol.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Ceearott said:


> You know, you think you can trust peeps, we explained everything when we took him down and they do this!!!!!:cursing::cursing:
> 
> Me at work tomoz so cant go down, just as well coz I wouldnt be able to keep me gob shut :cursing:
> 
> OH will have to go in the afternoon, just trying to sort out couple of mates to go with him case it turns nasty like


Id go ask to see the papers.. etc load him up and drive him off..


----------



## 2Hounds (Jun 24, 2009)

Did they hope threatening to return him would make you agree? I find it sad that someone would willingly return their dog for that reason, although sounds like he will be better off if they just see the poor dog as money maker.


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

2Hounds said:


> Did they hope threatening to return him would make you agree? I find it sad that someone would willingly return their dog for that reason, although sounds like he will be better off if they just see the poor dog as money maker.


I think that sexactly what they thought - they said if we didnt go get him tonight with the 100 quid they would sell him to someone else :crying:

My OH has just left to go pick Ditsys OH up and they going to get him tonight, a 4 hour round trip. My poor baby boy :crying::crying::crying:

Am really upset.....


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Ceearott said:


> I think that sexactly what they thought - they said if we didnt go get him tonight with the 100 quid they would sell him to someone else :crying:
> 
> My OH has just left to go pick Ditsys OH up and they going to get him tonight, a 4 hour round trip. My poor baby boy :crying::crying::crying:
> 
> Am really upset.....


That is disgusting .

Poor, poor Vegas .


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

And people think dog breeding is easy!!! :mad2::mad2:


You have to take people on trust and hope you've down the right thing, unfortunately, sometimes it doesnt work out that way


:sad::cryin::cryin::cryin:


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Ceearott said:


> And people think dog breeding is easy!!! :mad2::mad2:
> 
> You have to take people on trust and hope you've down the right thing, unfortunately, sometimes it doesnt work out that way
> 
> :sad::cryin::cryin::cryin:


That's because it is easy when you are bad breeder, they don't care who thier pups go to as long as the money is handed to them once that pup leaves it's none of thier business as far as they see, noi dea how they could be so callous personally.

Well done and big hugs to you


----------



## tiggerthumper (Apr 22, 2011)

This is such a sad story. So glad though that you are taking him back, they clearly don't love Vegas  He deserves so much better than those scum xox


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

What scum, pay you £100 and then expect you to lift endorsments so no doubt they can whore him out and make thousands :cursing: So sorry your going through this


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

It makes me sick how ppl think they can treat animals

Im glad your getting him back because they certainly dont deserve to have him 

You are sure as heck having a total nitemare day today 

Keep ya chin up hun xxx


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Ceearott said:


> You know, you think you can trust peeps, we explained everything when we took him down and they do this!!!!!:cursing::cursing:
> 
> Me at work tomoz so cant go down, just as well coz I wouldnt be able to keep me gob shut :cursing:
> 
> OH will have to go in the afternoon, just trying to sort out couple of mates to go with him case it turns nasty like


Don't ever think you can trust people; they will stab you in the back first chance they get. They obviously don't love the dog or they wouldn't think of parting with him at all, and all they are interested in is money. He will be better off with you.



Ceearott said:


> And people think dog breeding is easy!!! :mad2::mad2:
> 
> You have to take people on trust and hope you've down the right thing, unfortunately, sometimes it doesnt work out that way
> 
> :sad::cryin::cryin::cryin:


Dog breeding is certainly not easy. One reason I would never breed is because nobody else would be good enough for my dogs. I know how very careful my boys' breeder is about where her puppies go, and yet she still has had two brought back because "they got too big"! People are stupid and selfish, dogs are not. He deserves much better.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Its so sad, but I say GOOD ON YOU we need more people like you in this world so many dont really care and its so sad, will you keep vegas or find him another home?


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Ceearott said:


> am talking on FB with the owner ans they will sell him themselves unless we give them 100 quid they gave us to have him back :cursing:
> 
> that 100 quid, we kept 30 for cost of fuel to get him to bradford and rest went to rottie charity:cursing:


What utter barstewards! How can the screw you over like that?


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2011)

Aw, I wish we could take him. But husband is saying No to a forth dog


----------



## Irish Setter Gal (Mar 17, 2011)

Can't quite understand what they are thinking of when they knew of the endorsement and expected you to roll over with a bitch that sounds of equally dodgy back ground. You'd think that it would raise his suspicions on the bitches background if the owners aren't prepared to divest the papers - if they exist 

Good for you to stand your ground, just hope the boy is OK and that the other boys don't have too much grief on collection.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Ceearott said:


> I think that sexactly what they thought - they said if we didnt go get him tonight with the 100 quid they would sell him to someone else :crying:
> 
> My OH has just left to go pick Ditsys OH up and they going to get him tonight, a 4 hour round trip. My poor baby boy :crying::crying::crying:
> 
> Am really upset.....


((((hugs))))

poor Vegas


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

Post some pictures when you bring him back


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

NicoleW said:


> Post some pictures when you bring him back


i believe there are some pic's of him on this thread 
http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-rescue-adoption/178777-beautiful-rottweilers.html


----------



## alyssa_liss (May 4, 2009)

sounds like youve had a rough day 

poor vegas , will you rehome him ? i missed the original story about him


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks for all your words of support, it really means a lot, I have been sitting here crying my eyes out with guilt at letting him go to this home entire  I feel we should have neutered him first. :crying:

Once OH gets back with him, prob near midnight, I will have to go to my nanas with him and spend the night there, then I am at work tomorrow on early shift, so dont know when I will get back on here as I will have to be at Nanas now, until something is sorted for him and nana doesnt have internet connection 

If anyone can help with re-homing him at all please please PM Ditsy, a member on here that is my bestest rottie mate, she will be happy to help and pass on messages to me.

Thanks again guys XXXxxx


----------



## TheWalrus1975 (Jul 25, 2011)

Ceearott said:


> You know, you think you can trust peeps, we explained everything when we took him down and they do this!!!!!:cursing::cursing:
> 
> Me at work tomoz so cant go down, just as well coz I wouldnt be able to keep me gob shut :cursing:
> 
> OH will have to go in the afternoon, just trying to sort out couple of mates to go with him case it turns nasty like


I know you don't know me from Adam, but just live down the road from Bradford in Halifax. If you are struggling for some backup give me a shout.


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

TheWalrus1975 said:


> I know you don't know me from Adam, but just live down the road from Bradford in Halifax. If you are struggling for some backup give me a shout.


Bless ya, but OH has gone down with Ditsy's OH tonight. XX


----------



## TheWalrus1975 (Jul 25, 2011)

Ceearott said:


> Bless ya, but OH has gone down with Ditsy's OH tonight. XX


All part of the service little lady lol.

Sorry things have gone bad here, but just in case, I will PM you my no ! As they say, "theres nowt as queer as folk" and I can be in Bradford in 20 mins !


----------



## L/C (Aug 9, 2010)

Just read through this and your other thread - so sorry you've had such an awful day and I hope you get your boy back safe and sound.


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Thank you so much, hope fully you wont be needed!

OH is under strict instructions to get the dog, hand over the money and get the hell out of there!!!

Now, 10 yrs ago maybe, he would have gone down there and took the dog back and NOT given the money back and given the owner a good hiding for his trouble!!

I have had a good chat to Vegas's grandma is the US and I feel al ot better now, still worried as hell though till I get the txt to say they have him safe.


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

Ceearott said:


> Thanks for all your words of support, it really means a lot, I have been sitting here crying my eyes out with guilt at letting him go to this home entire  I feel we should have neutered him first. :crying:
> 
> Once OH gets back with him, prob near midnight, I will have to go to my nanas with him and spend the night there, then I am at work tomorrow on early shift, so dont know when I will get back on here as I will have to be at Nanas now, until something is sorted for him and nana doesnt have internet connection
> 
> ...


If we were nearer we would have took him in a heartbeat


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

julesmcc said:


> If we were nearer we would have took him in a heartbeat


Where are you?? We dont mind travelling, if tis the right home


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

Ceearott said:


> Where are you?? We dont mind travelling, if tis the right home


Were down in essex hun


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

julesmcc said:


> Were down in essex hun


ERM, yeah............... thats a trek, lol! Thanks for ya PM!!


----------



## Ditsy42 (Aug 13, 2010)

The guys left my house at around 8.30 so well on the way, my OH will text me as soon as they have him hon and i'll let u know soon as, try not 2 worry, am on FB now if u wana chat some more xx


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

I want him :cryin: Rotties are one of my dream breeds!

I don't think there's any way my Patterdale would accept him though, he can be reactive and the fact that Vegas is entire probably wouldn't help.

Plus my dad doesn't like rotts  I hate it when people say "if this, if that then i'd take them" but honestly - if me and my OH had been in our own house by now, i'd be grovelling with you to be his new mummy!

Could you possibly get him neutered before re-homing him? At least it would put the mockers on anyone else pulling the same stunt x


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Something popped into my head, does the person own a female dog? I wonder if she has mated her to your male, hence wanting the endorsments lifted (not for her friend!) and since you refuse she had 'got what she wanted' a mated bitch, and no longer needs him? I know this has been happening alot.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Oh God i really feel for you. He's such a gorgeous boy what on earth are they doing passing him around. You either love and want a dog or you just don't take it in the first place do you??? 

Some people make me sick and i've seen with my one litter of Mally pups what idiots there are out there. No matter how well you vet the homes, what reassurances you get that this will be a loving forever home, blah, blah, blah I still ended up rehoming three of the seven pups and one got bl*ddy killed in a road accident when they'd only had him six months! 

The amazing thing is the couple who had two (bro & sis) in their late fifties are solid as a rock and go overboard with their dogs, absolutely adore them yet some of the younger ones couldn't cope - one lame excuse was a baby on the way, a question they were asked before they took him and at that time no way would he not be wanted in that situation! 

I'm not surprised you are fuming and quite rightly so. You breeders are made of stern stuff cos I couldn't ever do it again - i'd end up disliking people even more than I do now.

Hope it all goes well tonight and if I had dogs other than my Mals i'd have had Vegas without a second thought, cos he is adorable.


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

He will be neutered ASAP this time.

DD - She did have a bitch, but she had been spayed, and I beleive she had coz I tickled her tummy and you could see the scars, and she deffo wasnt in season and they only had him 3 weeks


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Ceearott said:


> ...I have been sitting here crying my eyes out with guilt at letting him go to this home entire


_This time, snip him FIRST, please?_ :thumbsup:


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

sending hugs, what a nightmare


----------



## mamf (Jun 26, 2011)

This sucks big style, at least youre finding this out before hand and can get him back, fingers crossed the gorgeous fella is back withyou soon. I hope he finds a worthy home soon hon, people are such *insert very long string of very naughty words here*


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

leashedForLife said:


> _This time, snip him FIRST, please?_ :thumbsup:


Yes, ok, I dont need you to have a go!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2011)

Big big hugs to you and a pat on the back for sticking to your ethics. 
I would have him in a heart beat if Scorcher was used to bigger dogs. (she doesnt seem to bad if she knows them from pups).
I had a rottie once, called Tyson. He was amazing. THE best dog I ever had. 
Loyal, faithful and beautiful. 

A breed I have been wanting again for some time now but think its a bit much for Scorcher. 

Again big hugs. And breeders like you deserve medals. xx


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Well, I'm off to bed as my head's pounding from this stoopid weather, fingers crossed that everything runs as smoothly as possible
Nighty night xxxx


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Ceearott said:


> Yes, ok, I dont need you to have a go!!!!!


don't get yer panties in a bunch, dear - i had only seen the page up to the part where i replied, 
not the whole thread. :001_smile:

U just said that U would be getting him snipped in the post directly above my reply, so i did not see it 
until i'd already posted. No need to be mad - just a cross-post. :wink:


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

leashedForLife said:


> don't get yer panties in a bunch, dear - i had only seen the page up to the part where i replied,
> not the whole thread. :001_smile:
> 
> U just said that U would be getting him snipped in the post directly above my reply, so i did not see it
> until i'd already posted. No need to be mad - just a cross-post. :wink:


Oky Dokey - just feeling a tad worn out at mo  and fragile!


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Ceearott said:


> Oky Dokey - just feeling a tad worn out at mo  and fragile!


U'll feel somewhat better when he gets home... & the worry of OH & driving & the other eejits out there 
is done for the night. Hang in there - better he's back with U than in a classified ad! 

i hope they have a really boring, uneventful trip back. Dull, placid & safe.


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww so sad  At least you're getting him back! I'd love to have him, but my parents would never agree


----------



## Dukehollypepper (Jul 28, 2011)

I hope you get him back and find him a forever home soon, what a horrible situation


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

What an awful situation 

I hope everything works out and he has a lovely new home very soon!


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Ditsy's OH just rang!! They got him and they just setting off to come back now, Vegas is oks, and the trade went oks, nowt much said, they more interested in the money 

But we have him back safe and sound at home by 1am-ish


----------



## Irish Setter Gal (Mar 17, 2011)

And breathe ....... good news


----------



## lolas daddy (Jun 7, 2011)

i hope you find a home for him. i hate it when people do things like this. (im jules OH btw lol):smile5:


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

I'm stunned! Just read this through from start to finish. I cannot get my head around people and animals. There clearly was no love there, so Vegas is far better off with someone who will treat him as a loved pet, not as a supplier of puppies.

No wonder I prefer all dogs to most people. I truly despair. But, he's one his way home, and safe. 

I could never breed any of my dogs (not that I could, they're all rescues) but I just could not live with the continual stress and no-one would be good enough for one of my babies, so I'd end up with lots!!:crying::crying:

Not your best day is it pet. Thinking of you and sending hugs. xxx


----------



## Ditsy42 (Aug 13, 2010)

well the good news is he is on his way back home and safe, just had convo with OH and he said there was no emotion at all when they handed him over, feckas, I honestly despise pond life like this, but sadly there r plenty of them out there


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

I hope with the balance of the £100.00 they buy a lottery ticket, and lose millions, by one number!


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Ditsy42 said:


> well the good news is he is on his way back home and safe, just had convo with OH and he said there was no emotion at all when they handed him over, feckas, I honestly despise pond life like this, but sadly there r plenty of them out there


I is gonna be knackered tomz, but its all worth it to see my baby boy safe and sound back where he belongs.


----------



## Ditsy42 (Aug 13, 2010)

Ceearott said:


> I is gonna be knackered tomz, but its all worth it to see my baby boy safe and sound back where he belongs.


Aye it is, poor Si is back down that way an all 2moro lol


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

I know - hopes he ok!! 

I just didnt want M to go on his own - you never know what folk are gonna do!


----------



## Ditsy42 (Aug 13, 2010)

Ceearott said:


> I know - hopes he ok!!
> 
> I just didnt want M to go on his own - you never know what folk are gonna do!


Ah he's ok  Aye that is true, todl ya Si didn't mind, when it comes 2 dogs he will always b there u know that, might have been better if i'd gone lol


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Ditsy42 said:


> Ah he's ok  Aye that is true, todl ya Si didn't mind, when it comes 2 dogs he will always b there u know that, might have been better if i'd gone lol


Erm - I think not missus - for the exact same reason I didnt go!!! It would have been fecking mayhem and blood would have been shed thats for sure!!

Far better to just get Vegas back safe and sound :wink:


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

Glad hes on his way back home and out of those morons grasp xxxx


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

Should have got Vegas and refused to give the 100. Ppl like that need their heads kicking in!


----------



## colette85 (Jan 5, 2011)

sorry that your dog had 2 go thru that with those scummy money hungry losers
i am glad though that they contacted you so you could get the dog back
i do not know what that thing was you had on the dog that they didnt obviously like but im glad you did not allow them 2 bully you into taking it off... 
they do not deserve a dog or any animal for that matter if thats how they are going 2 treat it... dogs were bred 2 be loved n cared for not fall into the hands of scum like them!
i am glad the dogs coming home 2 you now i hope he finds a good new forever home n i am glad you are getting him neutered this will stop scum breeding from him 2 make a few bob!

you seem like a good breeder we need more like you out here n zero of them scumbags who had your dog


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Ceearott said:


> I is gonna be knackered tomz, but its all worth it to see my baby boy safe and sound back where he belongs.


Can't you phone in sick? Can't work with a tummy bug and don't want to pass it around! 

Glad every ones safe and sound and on their way back - what a waste of space that home was eh?  Give Vegas a hug from me, poor baby didn't deserve all this mucking about did he? No emotion eh? the b*stards!!! :cursing:


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Malmum said:


> Can't you phone in sick? Can't work with a tummy bug and don't want to pass it around!
> 
> Glad every ones safe and sound and on their way back - what a waste of space that home was eh?  Give Vegas a hug from me, poor baby didn't deserve all this mucking about did he? No emotion eh? the b*stards!!! :cursing:


Its my new job and its a shadow shift hun, wudnt look good if I rang in sick wud it?


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Ceearott said:


> Its my new job and its a shadow shift hun, wudnt look good if I rang in sick wud it?


Ah but if you were truly sick you'd have to. Best not keep saying that as I may tempt fate and you'll get sick and it'll be all my fault! :blush2:

I work for the NHS and you can't work if you have a bug until you are clear for 48 hours, always a good excuse that one for a few days off!


----------



## The3DChis (Jan 17, 2011)

I honestly cant believe the scum that is out there these days, pretending to love animals when all they see is £££££££££!
Makes me sick!
Am so sorry you and your beautiful boy had to go through that.
I am so glad he is coming home though and going to be treated the way he should have been by them.
He has prob forgot the losers already anyhow.
I hope they have nout but bad luck from now on.

Chin up. x


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

The3DChis said:


> I hope they have nout but bad luck from now on.


may God turn their hearts, & if She canna turn their hearts may She turn their ankles, that we know their bad hearts 
& cruel deeds by their limping.


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

Just saw this and seriously i cannot put into words how i feel, so god knows how you do!

im soo peed off i cant help you as he seems so amazing and my son would be over the moon! But Oh insisting that we cant and deffo not another big dog  must admit the new house is teeny.. so wouldnt be best for vegas, but we could have offered him a lot of love, which is what he bloody desreves 

really hope he gets sorted quickly x


----------



## Jonesey (Dec 30, 2010)

I've been on pins and needles reading this thread, I'm so glad he's on his way home. I just hope he's not been too traumatized by these horrible people and that you can get a much better forever home for him. After some TLC of course. What a wonderful and caring breeder you are, kudos to you.


----------



## Tarnus (Apr 5, 2011)

I would have him in a heartbeat, he's a real gorgeous boy! 

Heart says "YES, BRING HIM TO US! WE WILL GIVE HIM AN AMAZING HOME!!!" but my head is saying "you already have Izzy who is a bit of a handful, two dogs will be too much for you" 

ETA: I'm completely in the dark with regards to breeding, can someone explain what is meant by lifting endorsements? I can only assume it has something to do with his KC reg?


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

How awful and stressful for you and poor Vegas 

He's incredibly lucky though to have you as his breeder. I really hope you manage to find a happy, loving home for him soon  xx


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Tarnus said:


> I would have him in a heartbeat, he's a real gorgeous boy!
> 
> Heart says "YES, BRING HIM TO US! WE WILL GIVE HIM AN AMAZING HOME!!!" but my head is saying "you already have Izzy who is a bit of a handful, two dogs will be too much for you"
> 
> ETA: I'm completely in the dark with regards to breeding, can someone explain what is meant by lifting endorsements? I can only assume it has something to do with his KC reg?


It is, there are two types, one which prevents a dog from being registered with any other kennel club, and the other which prevents their progeny from being registered with the UK KC basically. Usually breeders have certain criteria that need to be met before they will agree to lifting endorsements, these will revolve around health test results, and can also include things such as ensuring a dog is proven either in the ring, or out working, that they're a good example with no conformation faults etc, etc.

Cearott, thank goodness you've got him back, unfortunately no room here for an entire (or not) rottie, but will keep my ear to the ground for anyone who has space for him


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

Vegas is Stunning  Those people didn't deserve such a beautiful and loving dog 

I would offer Vegas a home in a heartbeat(turns out Tummel is part rottie and i adore them) but my OH's family are completely against them as his cousin was killed by a pair of rotties  If we had our own place i would have said take vegas to Scotland and i'll give him the home he deserves with a lifelong buddy 

Fingers crossed vegas finds a fabulous home near you with a loving family.


----------



## Tarnus (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm currently sat at work and this keeps happening in my head:

-"well, it would be lovely to have a bigger brother for Izzy. She'd have a lifelong playmate!"
-"yes but she's still young and learning, we couldn't trust to leave them along together in the house as Izzy can still get a bit boisterous and god knows what'll happen to the house if they try playing!"
-"but you love Rotties, and this guy is absolutely GORGEOUS!"
-"the house isn't big enough for the both of them, Izzys cage takes up half the bloody kitchen already!"
-"yeah but Vegas could just sleep upstairs with us?"
-"but that isn't fair on Izzy, she was here first and she isn't allowed to sleep upstairs"
-"oh go on, just say you'll have him. work out the details later"
-"NO!"

 Why did you have to have such a gorgeous Rottie needing a home?! Why couldn't he be a right uggo with loads of problems! Then I wouldn't want him!


----------



## Ditsy42 (Aug 13, 2010)

Tarnus said:


> I'm currently sat at work and this keeps happening in my head:
> 
> -"well, it would be lovely to have a bigger brother for Izzy. She'd have a lifelong playmate!"
> -"yes but she's still young and learning, we couldn't trust to leave them along together in the house as Izzy can still get a bit boisterous and god knows what'll happen to the house if they try playing!"
> ...


LOL I feel ya pain  I wud have him in a heartbeat as he is a truly lovely boy, but I have 4 already, when OH got back last night he said pretty much the same  am so feckin livid at these scum coulld do this he didn't deserve this, such sweet natured I could cheerfully swing 4 tw*ts like this :cursing:


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

I'd love a rott, and so would my OH, but I'm heading off to uni in the fall, and the OH will have his hands full with Holls...


----------



## xxbailliexx (May 17, 2010)

Another one here whos always wanted a rottie :001_wub::001_wub:
been my dream dog since i was little, I know Baillie would love a playmate.......but (hate that word) our place is far to small :crying::crying:

i will get my rottie one day 

I hope yous find him a wonderful home xx


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Poor lad at least he is back with you  no good when you have to rehome him again but hopefully this time be someone who loves him  good luck at least he is safe now


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Hope Vegas is settling okay, those 'owners' should be ashamed of themselves.

I can't help thinking that they are just gonna go and get any old rottie from anywhere now.... or not be as honest next time and just do it without consulting the breeder first. As least they were daft enough to do that - if not then he'd still be there and he'd just be a money making machine! So in a way, you've gotta thank them for being both honest and a bit dumb at the same time


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

Verbatim said:


> Hope Vegas is settling okay, those 'owners' should be ashamed of themselves.
> 
> I can't help thinking that they are just gonna go and get any old rottie from anywhere now.... or not be as honest next time and just do it without consulting the breeder first. As least they were daft enough to do that - if not then he'd still be there and he'd just be a money making machine! So in a way, you've gotta thank them for being both honest and a bit dumb at the same time


Thing is, they clearly wanted to be able to register the pups...so they'd have to get a dog that's registered this time round if they still want to carry on.

Morons.

I'm glad he's home safe and sound. I adore Rotties. My nan had a GSD x Rottie once called Zeus. He was 10 when she got him, I was 4 lived to be 14 and then died in his sleep. I still remember bits about him. I used to curl up in his bed with him.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Tarnus said:


> I'm currently sat at work and this keeps happening in my head:
> 
> -"well, it would be lovely to have a bigger brother for Izzy. She'd have a lifelong playmate!"
> -"yes but she's still young and learning, we couldn't trust to leave them along together in the house as Izzy can still get a bit boisterous and god knows what'll happen to the house if they try playing!"
> ...


I think a lot of us are having that conversation in our heads...or tentatively voicing it to our OHs. I also have it a lot when I look on the RR breed rescue sites . Not the time for us either being due to move to who knows where (but should do after today!!!).

I hope Vegas finds the brilliant home he deserves very, very soon, someone will be lucky to have him.


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

:mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2:
My head and heart are coming to blows atm ... i have a head ache!


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

I cant see any pics of him 

I'l ask a few people if theyd like him..how old is he?


----------



## Tarnus (Apr 5, 2011)

5rivers79 said:


> I cant see any pics of him
> 
> I'l ask a few people if theyd like him..how old is he?


There are some here


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

you're all so lucky you only have things like small houses or stubborn OH's....i'd have to kill......7 people for vegas  thats the minimum number too  or risk my OH becoming outcast from his family(not entirely a bad thing). Or i could just leave my OH


----------



## Tarnus (Apr 5, 2011)

ballybee said:


> Or i could just leave my OH


He'd understand


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

Tarnus said:


> There are some here


Thank you for the pics. He looks great! How old is he? He looks quite slim and lean for a Rottie. Rotties around here tend to look huge and bulky lol


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

Tarnus said:


> He'd understand


Lol the funny thing is he probably would, he knows how much i love rotties(he loves them too) but i think he'd be a tad pee'd off that i threw away 4 years together for a rottie  If i pushed him he'd let me have him no matter what the family said but we'd still need a place of our own 

Give me a couple of years and i'll have an answer


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

5rivers79 said:


> Thank you for the pics. He looks great! How old is he? He looks quite slim and lean for a Rottie. Rotties around here tend to look huge and bulky lol


He's 2 1/2  isn't he beautiful :crying:


----------



## Ditsy42 (Aug 13, 2010)

5rivers79 said:


> Thank you for the pics. He looks great! How old is he? He looks quite slim and lean for a Rottie. Rotties around here tend to look huge and bulky lol


Yeah his previous owners kept him lean, he will still b maturing as well, like his daddy who didn't fully mature til he was around 4, he's back on the raw diet so no doubt he will bulk up a bit , text ceearott 2 c how he's doing an he's settled, had a poorly paw so he's had a bath and hibiscrub bless him, calling the vets later 2 get him booked in, ceearott still a bit raw and everyone is real tired today  but so pleased we got him back, he deserves the best home possible this boy


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Ditsy42 said:


> Yeah his previous owners kept him lean, he will still b maturing as well, like his daddy who didn't fully mature til he was around 4, he's back on the raw diet so no doubt he will bulk up a bit , text ceearott 2 c how he's doing an he's settled, had a poorly paw so he's had a bath and hibiscrub bless him, calling the vets later 2 get him booked in, ceearott still a bit raw and everyone is real tired today  but so pleased we got him back, he deserves the best home possible this boy


Bless him! He ws probably sent back because they couldnt be bothered to take him to the vet! ****holes :cursing:


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

Ditsy42 said:


> Yeah his previous owners kept him lean, he will still b maturing as well, like his daddy who didn't fully mature til he was around 4, he's back on the raw diet so no doubt he will bulk up a bit , text ceearott 2 c how he's doing an he's settled, had a poorly paw so he's had a bath and hibiscrub bless him, calling the vets later 2 get him booked in, ceearott still a bit raw and everyone is real tired today  but so pleased we got him back, he deserves the best home possible this boy


I'm so glad Vegas is safe now, hope his paw heals soon  hopefully his lovely hug and kisses will help ceearott recover a bit, i still can't believe these people did something so nasty to such a gorgeous boy 

Argh i want him so much :crying: i'm so blooming puppy broody and rotties are gorgeous no matter what their age!!!


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Im gonna ask oh's cousin if they are still looking for a pooch..

Has he had all his jabs? and how is he around kids? YOUNG kids? They have a three year old. Is he good on the lead..does he pull on occasion etc ? 
Oh and i think they still have a cat.. we havent been in touch for a while and she was ancient then so dont kknow if they still have her.


----------



## Ditsy42 (Aug 13, 2010)

harley bear said:


> Im gonna ask oh's cousin if they are still looking for a pooch..
> 
> Has he had all his jabs? and how is he around kids? YOUNG kids? They have a three year old. Is he good on the lead..does he pull on occasion etc ?
> Oh and i think they still have a cat.. we havent been in touch for a while and she was ancient then so dont kknow if they still have her.


I believe he has had all his jabs, his previous owners had lots of family n kins visit him and where they lived the street was full of them who all knew him  not sure what he's like on lead but his previous owners did do training with both of them so he's probably fine, I can find out though and text Ceearott if they r interested in him xx


----------



## Set_Nights (Sep 13, 2010)

Tarnus said:


> I'm currently sat at work and this keeps happening in my head:
> 
> -"well, it would be lovely to have a bigger brother for Izzy. She'd have a lifelong playmate!"
> -"yes but she's still young and learning, we couldn't trust to leave them along together in the house as Izzy can still get a bit boisterous and god knows what'll happen to the house if they try playing!"
> ...


This made me laugh, it's exactly what's going on in my head!



ballybee said:


> Lol the funny thing is he probably would, he knows how much i love rotties(he loves them too) but i think he'd be a tad pee'd off that i threw away 4 years together for a rottie  If i pushed him he'd let me have him no matter what the family said but we'd still need a place of our own
> 
> Give me a couple of years and i'll have an answer


I'll go timeshare with you !


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Ditsy42 said:


> I believe he has had all his jabs, his previous owners had lots of family n kins visit him and where they lived the street was full of them who all knew him  not sure what he's like on lead but his previous owners did do training with both of them so he's probably fine, I can find out though and text Ceearott if they r interested in him xx


Ive txt her.. she works.. not sure what shifts so i dont know when ill get a reply. If you could find out how good he is on walks etc it will give me more amo  She will never get rid of me if she has him... ( i dont intent do divulge that info)


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

My OH is interested and we would like to know if he is ok around elderly people? Also whereabouts are you guys?


----------



## Ditsy42 (Aug 13, 2010)

harley bear said:


> Ive txt her.. she works.. not sure what shifts so i dont know when ill get a reply. If you could find out how good he is on walks etc it will give me more amo  She will never get rid of me if she has him... ( i dont intent do divulge that info)


right off 2 text Ceearott now and find out


----------



## Ditsy42 (Aug 13, 2010)

Ditsy42 said:


> right off 2 text Ceearott now and find out


Oks he's good on lead, great wiv kids, they been in her nanas garden with him today playing, he has had pup jabs but not his booster


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Ditsy42 said:


> Oks he's good on lead, great wiv kids, they been in her nanas garden with him today playing, he has had pup jabs but not his booster


Right ... will get back to ya thanks hun x


----------



## Ditsy42 (Aug 13, 2010)

harley bear said:


> Right ... will get back to ya thanks hun x


Cool, if u need 2 speak 2 Ceearott just msg me and i'll give u her mobile hun, xx


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Ditsy42 said:


> Cool, if u need 2 speak 2 Ceearott just msg me and i'll give u her mobile hun, xx


Thanks hun... Im soooooooooooooo tempted to have him myself, im totally besotted....but skint


----------



## xBluEyedGurlx (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi 
Im the partner of 5rivers79 and was wondering if you have someone who is having Vegas yet??
My grandmother lives with me and wanted to know if he is ok around the elderly? Also, how much are you selling him for and where are you located? Waiting for your reply, thank you in advance.
Denise.


----------



## Ditsy42 (Aug 13, 2010)

xBluEyedGurlx said:


> Hi
> Im the partner of 5rivers79 and was wondering if you have someone who is having Vegas yet??
> My grandmother lives with me and wanted to know if he is ok around the elderly? Also, how much are you selling him for and where are you located? Waiting for your reply, thank you in advance.
> Denise.


Hi Denise,

It looks like Vegas will b re homed this w'end, will let the person say who his new mummy gona b 

Thanks Denise 4 the offer, I did speak 2 Ceearott about your kind offer, but i'm afraid she wouldn't rehome Vegas with a male Akita as same sex aggression could occur and she wouldn't want to take any chances with him xx


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Harley Bears gotta be having him!!!!?


----------



## Ditsy42 (Aug 13, 2010)

Devil-Dogz said:


> Harley Bears gotta be having him!!!!?


Not telling ya


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Set_Nights said:


> I'll go timeshare with you!


i think a lot of dogs would be happier, time-shared. :thumbsup:


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Devil-Dogz said:


> Harley Bears gotta be having him!!!!?


What makes you think that?


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

harley bear said:


> What makes you think that?


maybe just the small fact that you havent got him out ya head since knowing he needed to be rehomed?


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Devil-Dogz said:


> maybe just the small fact that you havent got him out ya head since knowing he needed to be rehomed?


YES its true hes mine, all MINE  Im soooooo thrilled! Any totally honored to be owning ceearotts beautifull boys!!! Just cant wait to get my hands on him!!!!!


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

wooooppppppaaaa'doooo


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

harley bear said:


> YES its true hes mine, all MINE  Im soooooo thrilled! Any totally honored to be owning ceearotts beautifull boys!!! Just cant wait to get my hands on him!!!!!


i liked that comment.. but really im jealous


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

and forgot to say congratulations!!!


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

harley bear said:


> YES its true hes mine, all MINE  Im soooooo thrilled! Any totally honored to be owning ceearotts beautifull boys!!! Just cant wait to get my hands on him!!!!!


haha i know you would give in at some point  all the best with him, we will be expecting loads of photos !


----------



## Ditsy42 (Aug 13, 2010)

we will meet the lovely Harley Bear on Saturday and spend the day with her n her family so they can spend time with Vegas, I have a feeling he is gona b a very spoilt boy  xx


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

mstori said:


> i liked that comment.. but really im jealous






mstori said:


> and forgot to say congratulations!!!


Thank you lol



Pointermum said:


> haha i know you would give in at some point  all the best with him, we will be expecting loads of photos !


Yeah i caved lol.. i just kept looking at his pic and i was just head over heals



Ditsy42 said:


> we will meet the lovely Harley Bear on Saturday and spend the day with her n her family so they can spend time with Vegas, I have a feeling he is gona b a very spoilt boy  xx


Cant wait to meet him! And just remembers its already wednesday! So only three more sleeps to go 
Oh yeah im also looking forward to meeting ditsy and ceearott too


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

Ditsy42 said:


> Hi Denise,
> 
> It looks like Vegas will b re homed this w'end, will let the person say who his new mummy gona b
> 
> Thanks Denise 4 the offer, I did speak 2 Ceearott about your kind offer, but i'm afraid she wouldn't rehome Vegas with a male Akita as same sex aggression could occur and she wouldn't want to take any chances with him xx


Sorry but Sammy is in noway dog aggressive to male or female dogs...

Anyway congrats to Harley Bear and all the best to Vegas.


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

I think she meant that with intact males the chances are higher that they will develop aggression towards one-another, I don't think she meant that your Sammy was aggressive.


----------



## Ditsy42 (Aug 13, 2010)

5rivers79 said:


> Sorry but Sammy is in noway dog aggressive to male or female dogs...
> 
> Anyway congrats to Harley Bear and all the best to Vegas.


Sorry I didn't imply sammy was dog aggressive just same sex aggression could occur escpecially with Akitas, your boy still maturing so that could change, no offence meant


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

That is fantastic news hun i am so pleased for you and vegas he deserves nothing but the best


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

Ditsy42 said:


> Sorry I didn't imply sammy was dog aggressive just same sex aggression could occur escpecially with Akitas, your boy still maturing so that could change, no offence meant


None taken but generalising the Akita breed with potential dog aggression is the same as saying Rotties are potentially dog aggressive too.

Sorry just protective over my breed!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

5rivers79 said:


> None taken but generalising the Akita breed with potential dog aggression is the same as saying Rotties are potentially dog aggressive too.
> 
> Sorry just protective over my breed!


It is OK to protect your breed - we all do!! BUT akitas are known for same sex aggression - all dogs are potentially dog aggressive agreed, but akitas more than most.


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

5rivers79 said:


> None taken but generalising the Akita breed with potential dog aggression is the same as saying Rotties are potentially dog aggressive too.
> 
> Sorry just protective over my breed!


some breeds are known to have "traits" (pointers chasing off after a birds, beagles a sent) get over it  and it has been in a lot of what i've read about them. Of course all breeds can be , just some more so.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

I love a happy ending - looks like Vegas' luck has changed .


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Dogless said:


> I love a happy ending - looks like Vegas' luck has changed .


Or you could say our luck has changed 

cant wait to walk him and poppy together


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

harley bear said:


> Or you could say our luck has changed
> 
> cant wait to walk him and poppy together


you might get some looks :lol:


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Pointermum said:


> you might get some looks :lol:


meh sod em!

I just hope Vegas dont swallow her by accident when they are playing lol


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

congratulations Harley bear!  Good luck with Vegas, I hope he settles in well!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

harley bear said:


> Or you could say our luck has changed
> 
> cant wait to walk him and poppy together


Can't wait for all the update photos .


----------



## Ditsy42 (Aug 13, 2010)

I hope I haven't offended any Akita owners on here, not my intention at all, it's just sumat I have read about regarding the breed traits and reading threads on here by experienced owners,, there will always b exceptions though we know that of any breed, I was just being honest 2 reasons why Ceearott wouldn't consider it, I know I can b rather direct at times, but genuinely no offence meant 2 u or the breed, I actually love Akita's myself


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

portiaa said:


> congratulations Harley bear!  Good luck with Vegas, I hope he settles in well!


thanks hun



Dogless said:


> Can't wait for all the update photos .


i dont know how to upload the pics lol will have to learn


----------



## Ditsy42 (Aug 13, 2010)

harley bear said:


> thanks hun
> 
> i dont know how to upload the pics lol will have to learn


Aye u will missus lol we want lots of pics of them both xx


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Ditsy42 said:


> ...same-sex aggression could occur, especially with Akitas; your boy is still maturing, so that could change - no offence meant


unfortunately this is very true, Akitas are quite often dog-aggro to dogs they do not live with already, 
& same-sex dog-aggro is a specific problem that arises in a number of breeds, Akitas among them. 
Bouvier, Ovtcharka, Corso, Malamute, Presa, Fila, & many terrierrrists are among the other breeds 
known to display same-sex [especially male-to-male] aggro, at home or abroad. LGDs, too - a fellow trainer 
had a client with 2 male Anatolians who were fighting hammer & tong after 2 years of perfect peace.

the transition from youth to adult can *really* raise the aggro-level, too.
the Anatolians had arrived separately, were not related, one was over 2-years younger than the elder, 
& arrived as a 6 or 7-MO; the elder dog had been there since puphood, & never fought with a dog in his life. 
now he was fighting with his housemate - & they were getting & giving injuries that needed stitches.

an Akita who is 2-YO or older & still dog-social outside their home *might* tolerate or even enjoy an opp-sex 
buddy as a housemate, but it's always a cautious intro - & a slow process, too, they don't play together on neutral turf 
[like the local park], then go home & live happily ever after.

they aren't left alone unsupervised for weeks if not months, & nothing is left dow to argue over - no empty bowls,
no bones, no pig-ears, no food - if there is a stuffed kong while the owners are out, the dogs are crated, or turnabout: 
1 is loose with their Kong, the other crated with hers/his, next time the now-crated dog is loose, & so on.


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

Pointermum said:


> some breeds are known to have "traits" (pointers chasing off after a birds, beagles a sent) get over it  and it has been in a lot of what i've read about them. Of course all breeds can be , just some more so.


Totally disagree iv met quite a few Akitas and not one has been dog aggressive. In fact iv met alot of aggressive Rotties and dogs that have attacked Sammy have included a boxer and a spaniel.

If you start going by what people or the media write im sure you will find the Rottie to be the potential aggressor. However im someone that believes in the upbringing of a dog not stories iv heard about the breed.

Anyway nice to know there was a happy ending and Vegas will have a bright future with his new gf Poppy lol.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Ditsy42 said:


> I hope I haven't offended any Akita owners on here, not my intention at all, it's just sumat I have read about
> regarding the breed traits and reading threads on here by experienced owners,, there will always b exceptions though
> we know that of any breed, I was just being honest 2 reasons why Ceearott wouldn't consider it, I know I can b rather
> direct at times, but genuinely no offence meant 2 u or the breed, I actually love Akitas, myself


i love them, too - but the breed does have a few...  charming characteristics?... which prospective 
owners should be aware of, not that their dog would not be perfect in every way :lol: it's an added attraction.

like Dalmatians shedding light-hairs on dark clothes & dark-hairs on light clothes.  
or Beagles barking - when they're happy, sad, lonely, excited, bored, running, hunting, surprised, 
dreaming, awake...


----------



## kat&molly (Mar 2, 2011)

What a fast rehoming, lovely news. Good luck


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

5rivers79 said:


> Totally disagree iv met quite a few Akitas and not one has been dog aggressive. In fact iv met alot of aggressive Rotties and dogs that have attacked Sammy have included a boxer and a spaniel.
> 
> If you start going by what people or the media write im sure you will find the Rottie to be the potential aggressor. However im someone that believes in the upbringing of a dog not stories iv heard about the breed.
> 
> Anyway nice to know there was a happy ending and Vegas will have a bright future with his new gf Poppy lol.


Maybe the ones you've met haven't been, but you must have come across the trait being mentioned in all the breed research you did before getting Sammy? It is not just the media's view - it is a breed trait the same as I knew that I would have to socialise my pup very, very well as a RR trait is being aloof with strangers and I didn't want that to tip into nervousness and agression.


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Ditsy42 said:


> Aye u will missus lol we want lots of pics of them both xx


You will have to show me on saturday 



5rivers79 said:


> Totally disagree iv met quite a few Akitas and not one has been dog aggressive. In fact iv met alot of aggressive Rotties and dogs that have attacked Sammy have included a boxer and a spaniel.
> 
> If you start going by what people or the media write im sure you will find the Rottie to be the potential aggressor. However im someone that believes in the upbringing of a dog not stories iv heard about the breed.
> 
> Anyway nice to know there was a happy ending and Vegas will have a bright future with his new gf Poppy lol.


To be fair i think rottie owners know how ignorant people can be and know that people shouldnt judge a dog by its breed.. For instace did you know that rotties have caused the second highest number of dog related deaths in the US.. second to the pit bull. 
Many people breed these dogs for status and without a second thought to the health and well being of the animal.. shame really!
I know when my dad visits he wont be coming back after seeing Vegas i can tell ya that for nothing!

I doubt pops will be his gf... chew toy maybe  She will love him!



kat&molly said:


> What a fast rehoming, lovely news. Good luck


It it any wonder?... have you seen his pic?:001_tt1:


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Dogless said:


> It is OK to protect your breed - we all do!! BUT Akitas are known for same sex aggression -
> all dogs are potentially dog aggressive agreed, but Akitas more than most.


not acknowledging a serious potential-problem is not 'protective', IMO. anything which can damage the dog's chances 
of a lifelong home must be treated with complete honesty, & dog-aggro or a potential to bite humans are both 
well-documented Akita tendencies. If we don't tell potential owners about them, they & the dog are at risk; if they KNOW, 
they are choosing a breed with full knowledge & can work to minimize the odds of dog-aggro or human-aggro. :thumbsup:

ignoring the author's dreck about 'pack leader', Alpha hooey, dogs having a strict linear hierarchy, etc, 
this man uses Anatolians to guard his livestock, & he's had a number of dogfights over the years: 
Erick Conard Lucky Hit Ranch - Keeping Same Sex Intact Anatolians Together


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

Sorry I won't agree that Akitas are aggressive.


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

Nobody is saying they ARE aggressive. I think the point they are trying to make is that Akitas are prone to being dog aggressive. (I think!)


----------



## xxbailliexx (May 17, 2010)

Harley Bear i wont pretend i'm not jealous .......

But i'm sooo happy vegas has a great new home, congrats and good luck for saturday.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

5rivers79 said:


> Sorry I won't agree that Akitas are aggressive.


No one is Akita - bashing and I certainly have nothing against them - Sammy looks and sounds gorgeous. Refusing to recognise a breed trait that may or may not surface though is at best ignorant and at worst dangerous.


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Just spoken to ceearott... what a lovely, lovely lady she is! Sooo excited to meet ceearott and ditsy on saturday and most of all i cant wait to see my new BIG baby :001_tt1: :001_tt1:


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

http://www.akitarescue.com/Factsabout Akitas.htm 
OR http://tinyurl.com/3dcash2 


> _ Male Akitas show aggression toward other male dogs, and female Akitas usually will not tolerate
> another female. Akitas can live peacefully with a dog of the opposite sex, though some Akitas prefer
> being an only dog! _


it's in books on Akitas, websites, articles, *in the breed standard of the AKC... * 
it's a well-known tendency which can complicate life a lot. Anyone who wants to live with the fairies at the bottom 
of the garden can do so,  of course.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

harley bear said:


> Just spoken to ceearott... what a lovely, lovely lady she is! Sooo excited to meet ceearott and ditsy on saturday and most of all i cant wait to see my new BIG baby :001_tt1: :001_tt1:


That is fantastic...sorry your thread got derailed a bit  .


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

harley bear said:


> Just spoken to ceearott... what a lovely, lovely lady she is! Sooo excited to meet ceearott and ditsy on saturday
> & most of all i cant wait to see my new BIG baby :001_tt1: :001_tt1:


awww... :crying: sniff... that's wonderful, hun.


----------



## Tarnus (Apr 5, 2011)

Absolutely delighted for you and especially for Vegas getting a great new home. Still sat here thinking what a chance I've missed

Not jealous at all! And I'm not looking at rottie pups and fosters on the net now, honest!,:smile5:


----------



## Irish Setter Gal (Mar 17, 2011)

A happy ending to a sorry tale - top notch all round


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Tarnus said:


> And I'm not looking at rottie pups and fosters on the net now, honest!, :smile5:


_realllly?.... _  U wouldn't pull our legs, now?


----------



## Ditsy42 (Aug 13, 2010)

Tarnus said:


> Absolutely delighted for you and especially for Vegas getting a great new home. Still sat here thinking what a chance I've missed
> 
> Not jealous at all! And I'm not looking at rottie pups and fosters on the net now, honest!,:smile5:


 well if u r seriously looking at pups n fosters give Rotts in Need a call, Ann Evans Wallace runs the rescue, very senior breeder now retired and does rescue now, she is always looking 4 lovely homes n fosters, they r a fab small rescue who do everything correctly


----------



## The3DChis (Jan 17, 2011)

Awww i love a happy ending.
Congrats to Vegas' new mum, am sure he is going to be so spoiled now bless him and he deserves it!


----------



## WhiteRabbit (Jun 22, 2011)

NicoleW said:


> Nobody is saying they ARE aggressive. I think the point they are trying to make is that Akitas are prone to being dog aggressive. (I think!)


Our Japanese Akita is as soft as they come, considering he was left as a stray and in a home for a while. However, I do agree, they are prone to being a bit aggressive at times. Playing with Kaiser in the garden, I've had a few instances where he's lunged for me and on more than once he's hurt me. He likes to grab my whole arm in his mouth and chomp down. I don't think he means to do harm, really, it just seems to be instinct kicking in, but then I'll pull away and say "NO!" and he comes to his sense.

Anyways, to Harley Bear, congrats on your new family member! I always love a happy ending for a good dog.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

harley bear said:


> YES its true hes mine, all MINE  Im soooooo thrilled! Any totally honored to be owning ceearotts beautifull boys!!! Just cant wait to get my hands on him!!!!!


I haven't been on all day so i've just read all this and i'm so so so happy for you  - how lucky are you? and i'm just a tad jealous too, lol. I'm over the moon that he'll be a forumite and we can see him lots.  Wish I coulda had him though. 
Wonderful for him to have a lovely home that he deserves. :thumbup:

5rivers - you shouldn't take offence at the same sex aggression statement, it's not a knock at your dog. Some breeds do have this and Mals are another breed that can be same sex aggressive, it doesn't offend me or mean that mine are like that but I know people who have owned Mals for over 30 years, breed and show them and still have to have separate packs because of same sex aggression - it's just one of those things. Also your boy is only a youngster yet and you won't know what he can be like with other males until he is a good bit older, so best keep an open mind on that statement. My boys don't particularly like male dogs so I just steer clear of them!  Try looking on the Japanese Akita welfare trust forum, you'll find this particular trait stated on there by a few owners and breed description, you need to be savvy of such things and who better to hear it from than fellow Akita owners, since you think peeps on here are wrong.

BTW. My boys have had a fight too and they're father and son, only the one fight in three years so not bad really but *extremely* noisy, lol!


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm so happy to hear Vegas has got a great new home to go to. Congratulations Harley Bear x


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Good luck to Vegas happy ending at last


----------



## Hb-mini (May 20, 2009)

Great news!! xxx


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Thanks for all your lovely comments

Woke up this morning and realised its thursday!!!!! I have nothing for him no toys bowels or bed:yikes: Better get my skates on and get something sorted! 

I doubt he will be wanting to play with poppys squeeky horse.... not after the amount of times shes tried to hump it anyway


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

thats fantastic, and only 2 more sleeps harley bear, i bet you dont get much though :lol:

i cant wait for loads of photos, i am slightly jealous i would love a gorgeous rottie one day


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Dogless said:


> That is fantastic...sorry your thread got derailed a bit  .


Its not my thread, its ceearott's i just hyjacked it


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

mumof6 said:


> thats fantastic, and only 2 more sleeps harley bear, i bet you dont get much though :lol:
> 
> i cant wait for loads of photos, i am slightly jealous i would love a gorgeous rottie one day


I did actually .. i was dreaming about vegas and he was a rusty colour and he was lovely and amazing with the kids.. god knows why he was a rusty colour


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

hope it was like your dream.. apart from the colour haha

he certainly is a beauty!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

harley bear said:


> Its not my thread, its ceearott's i just hyjacked it


I think, under the circumstances you saved the day rather than hijacked the thread....get shopping for all Vegas' new stuff .


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

What wonderful news, I do love a happy ending 

Congratulations harley bear, bet you're so excited to get him home with you 

xx


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

mstori said:


> hope it was like your dream.. apart from the colour haha
> 
> he certainly is a beauty!


He certainly is a beauty! :001_tt1:



Dogless said:


> I think, under the circumstances you saved the day rather than hijacked the thread....get shopping for all Vegas' new stuff .


I hardly saved the day! He would have been snapped up anyway!

I have a feeling ceearott and ditsy wont want to leave him with us on saturday... not when they see how much hes gonna be munched


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

So excited for you - almost as if it were me who's having this gorgeous boy.


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

Next door had a rotty to us (the nightmare neighbours) and when the couple were together she was a lovely dogs. Always out being walked, she used to play with Roo and the other dog on the back field, Roo used to lick her through the fence.

Then she seemed to go down hill when she met her new boyfriend and his bloody lab moved in. That thing was so aggressive towards other dogs. It used to fling itself a the fence when my two went out, to the point were Roo would shake and refuse to go outside the back for a wee, I had to let him out the front onto the drive. 

Broke my heart it did, she never ended up getting walked, she'd lunge at other dogs, teeth bared...she was a lovely dog before this.


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

Congrats Harley Bear  Glad to hear that Vegas has been rehomed so quickly


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

awwwww I am SOOOOOO glad he's staying as a PF doggy 

Harley Bear I want daily updates - every woof, every wag and every poo  

and photos! Probably not of the poo though


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

5rivers79 said:


> Totally disagree iv met quite a few Akitas and not one has been dog aggressive. In fact iv met alot of aggressive Rotties and dogs that have attacked Sammy have included a boxer and a spaniel.
> 
> If you start going by what people or the media write im sure you will find the Rottie to be the potential aggressor. However im someone that believes in the upbringing of a dog not stories iv heard about the breed.
> 
> Anyway nice to know there was a happy ending and Vegas will have a bright future with his new gf Poppy lol.


The fact that I wouldnt consider re-homing Vegas with yourselves, has NOTHING to do with the fact you own an AKITA!! I am NOT prejudiced to towards ANY dog breed at ALL. You have to understand the emotional turmoil I have gone through in the last month with both Cleo Jnr and Vegas, and now Vegas has come back to us AGAIN in terrible circumstances. My husband and I are breeders that care VERY MUCH about our babies for ALL of their lives. Vegas and the rest of his litter are VERY VERY special to us as they are the only progeny we have from our darling Blue, an American Import, and probably will remain the only progeny we ever get from him aswell. Whilst pet owners (not a slur on pet owners either!!) will not be bothered about this, I am!! I want the best for my Blue babies, Rotties with US lines in them are few and far between in the UK and the last thing we want is for Vegas or any other pup from this litter to be used for breeding willy-nilly, hence the late night trip to get him back the other night. We put A LOT of research into our breeding program and Vegas's litter was 5 years in the planning - thats a huge amount of time, even in the dog breeding world.

Vegas is a handsome lad, like his daddy Blue and also has a loto f Blue's character and temperament traits, therefore I KNOW what is and what ISNT the right enviroment for him to be re-homed in. He needs to be a much-loved family pet who will have lots of cuddles and attention. It would not be right to let him go in a home with another large breed male - I will not take the risk of any male-male agression, especially as Vegas remains entire as this makes the risk higher. I KNOW what I am talking about, I have not been a guardian of this breed for over 30 years without knowing the characters and breed traits of them inside out. I do know another rottie breeder who also had Akitas and this breeder had to keep them seperate - they did not mix well - FACT!! This could have been down to lots of things, and may well not happen in every Akita/Rottie situation, but I am not prepared to take a risk with my beautiful baby boy Vegas, this lad has been through enough trauma and I will not potentially allow his head to be messed with anymore.

The decision to let him go to Harley Bear was NOT taken lightly either, I simply CANNOT afford for this to go wrong again, as Vegas will probably end up damaged for life if he goes through anymore emotional trauma, and the thought of this happening to one of our babies is unbearable.

My husband and I have no doubts that Harley Bear will give Vegas the love and stability he needs right now, and continue this for the rest of his life. I adore Vegas, and I just know I am going to cry my eyes out when we leave him with you hun, so be prepared!!

We are both looking forward to meeting on Saturday and spending some time getting to know each other.

So,to sum up, I am not saying your Akita is aggressive is any shape or form at all, just that it isnt the enviroment I want for Vegas, thats all, no offence meant, oks? 

May I also thank each and everyone of you on here for all the kind wishes and thoughts, it certainly means a lot to me, its helped me through a couple of really dark days - never do I want to go through this again with my babies.

THANKS GUYS!!


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Verbatim said:


> awwwww I am SOOOOOO glad he's staying as a PF doggy
> 
> Harley Bear I want daily updates - every woof, every wag and every poo
> 
> and photos! Probably not of the poo though


I will upload pics all the time... (after i have been shown how )

Cant wait to see his little dance! 
The old man will be the poop picker upppppererer I cant do big dog poop makes me gag!


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

I've decided, I;'m no longer going to be jealous.

Why?

Because I'm having a pup from your next litter, and it's non-negotiable!


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Sounds like an exciting Saturday is on the cards for you all & Vegas albeit emotional, hope it all goes well for you. Can't wait to see the pics of you all.


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Ceearott said:


> The decision to let him go to Harley Bear was NOT taken lightly either, I simply CANNOT afford for this to go wrong again, as Vegas will probably end up damaged for life if he goes through anymore emotional trauma, and the thought of this happening to one of our babies is unbearable.
> 
> My husband and I have no doubts that Harley Bear will give Vegas the love and stability he needs right now, and continue this for the rest of his life. I adore Vegas, and I just know I am going to cry my eyes out when we leave him with you hun, so be prepared!!
> 
> ...


And i wouldnt have expected you to be any other way!

It must have been very hard to make the decision especailly as we have never met.
Its blatantly obvious that you not only adore your own dogs but all the babies that your babies have had and no matter how much time as past you will bend over backwards to put their best interests first and make sure they are safe and well looked after!

I can promise you that once that gorgeous boy comes here on saturday he will not be leaving us he will be here until his final days... he is already loved and hes not even here yet  We cant wait to have an extra mamber of our family 

The only thing he will have to put up with is being munched at every given opportunity... but thats something he will have to put up with :001_tt2:


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

BeagleOesx said:


> Sounds like an exciting Saturday is on the cards for you all & Vegas albeit emotional, hope it all goes well for you. Can't wait to see the pics of you all.


You wont get any of me i have having my pic taken so will be avoiding the camera at all costs.... but there will be lots of vegas im sure


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

:nono: We will see! I am sure that Ceearott or ditsy might manage to take a sneaky couple of you together - after all, we here on PF need to know that you and Vegas suit eachother We don't want a human mauling a dog situation, we have to know that he'll be safe from you (& your hugs & kisses) :lol:


----------



## Ditsy42 (Aug 13, 2010)

BeagleOesx said:


> :nono: We will see! I am sure that Ceearott or ditsy might manage to take a sneaky couple of you together - after all, we here on PF need to know that you and Vegas suit eachother We don't want a human mauling a dog situation, we have to know that he'll be safe from you (& your hugs & kisses) :lol:


No good asking me lol I don't know one end of a camera from the other, have enough trouble finding the lens cap pmsl and that is the truth


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Plenty pics will get taken - my OH and Ditsy OH will no doubt be clicking away all the time and am sure they will manage to get us girlies in plenty of shots whilst we are totally unawares, usually of my butt


----------



## Ditsy42 (Aug 13, 2010)

Ceearott said:


> Plenty pics will get taken - my OH and Ditsy OH will no doubt be clicking away all the time and am sure they will manage to get us girlies in plenty of shots whilst we are totally unawares, usually of my butt


Aya ya butt gets in alot of show pics taken missus pmsl


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Ditsy42 said:


> Aya ya butt gets in alot of show pics taken missus pmsl


Dont I fecking know it!!!


----------



## beary_clairey (Jan 23, 2011)

Ceearott, you sound like my kind of breeder. The love you feel for your dogs is very obvious and I can see that getting Vegas the right home for him is foremost in your mind.

I really wanted to rescue a beautiful German Shepherd female before we got Bella but the rescue centre wouldn't re-home a female with another female dog. They were worried about female agression. I was upset but had to respect their decision.

Harley Bear - good luck with Vegas. He looks like a really handsome boy and if he's into the cuddles - well thats perfect!

Well done to both of you!


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

beary_clairey said:


> Ceearott, you sound like my kind of breeder. The love you feel for your dogs is very obvious and I can see that getting Vegas the right home for him is foremost in your mind.
> 
> I really wanted to rescue a beautiful German Shepherd female before we got Bella but the rescue centre wouldn't re-home a female with another female dog. They were worried about female agression. I was upset but had to respect their decision.
> 
> ...


Thanks for understanding, and your nice comments


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm so glad Vegas has found his forever home, i love his name also as i got married there  Have you got another long trip ahead of you to get him to harley bear?


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Pointermum said:


> I'm so glad Vegas has found his forever home, i love his name also as i got married there  Have you got another long trip ahead of you to get him to harley bear?


Not too bad - like a trip to a Show, so nowt new for us, LOL!!


----------



## beary_clairey (Jan 23, 2011)

Ceearott said:


> Thanks for understanding, and your nice comments


It's true though. I wish more people thought about their dogs and litters half as much as you do.

The world would be a much better place.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Ceearott, you have been so good through all of this - always putting Vegas first no matter what! It's a horrible situation but you could not have handled it any better imo, I wish all breeders were like you! If me & OH ever have the time in our life for a Rottie baby, expect a phone call :lol: I just hope that you would consider us right for one of your little paws 

Can't wait to see Vegas settling into his new home - every cloud has a silver lining and hopefully Vegas will be getting a wonderful outcome from this and he will have forgotten those last twonks in no time :thumbup:


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

BeagleOesx said:


> :nono: We will see! I am sure that Ceearott or ditsy might manage to take a sneaky couple of you together - after all, we here on PF need to know that you and Vegas suit eachother We don't want a human mauling a dog situation, we have to know that he'll be safe from you (& your hugs & kisses) :lol:


Hahahah you can bet he will be trying to escape before the end of the day he will be munched so much But hey thats not such a bad thing!
Our poppy will want to munch him too she ADORES dogs and cats and often sniffes next doord lot but our sammy.... well he does get sick of her trying to mount him so she can hold him down and lick him to death :wink::wink:



Ceearott said:


> Plenty pics will get taken - my OH and Ditsy OH will no doubt be clicking away all the time and am sure they will manage to get us girlies in plenty of shots whilst we are totally unawares, usually of my butt


If thats the case then your OH can sit in the car or have the camera confescated until he leaves :lol:


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Guys, guys guys, all the comments about me being a good caring breeder etc are MUCH appreciated indeed, so dont get me wrong, but you know what??

There are many more 'Show' breeders out there just like me, who care just as much about their dogs and the dogs they breed, and if me sharing my story goes some way to helping the general public see that not all Show breeders are breeding 'genetic mutants' with no care for the welfare of the dogs, then that can only be a good thing!!


BIG BIG THANKS GUYS - ITS SURE NICE TO BE APPRECIATED!


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

I just have read it..and ohhh..you can sell the copy right sto Disney Channel...so glad that Vegas willhave a nice family after all...


----------



## Ditsy42 (Aug 13, 2010)

cheekyscrip said:


> I just have read it..and ohhh..you can sell the copy right sto Disney Channel...so glad that Vegas willhave a nice family after all...


Trust me, I could write a book about Ceearott pmsl


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Ditsy42 said:


> Trust me, I could write a book about Ceearott pmsl


You do seem to know a rott about her :lol:


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Ceearott said:


> Guys, guys guys, all the comments about me being a good caring breeder etc are MUCH appreciated indeed, so dont get me wrong, but you know what??
> 
> There are many more 'Show' breeders out there just like me, who care just as much about their dogs and the dogs they breed, and if me sharing my story goes some way to helping the general public see that not all Show breeders are breeding 'genetic mutants' with no care for the welfare of the dogs, then that can only be a good thing!!
> 
> BIG BIG THANKS GUYS - ITS SURE NICE TO BE APPRECIATED!


To right, there are many just like Ceearott, and I hope to that this can go a wee way in helping folk realise that not all breeders are what the media, and horror stories portray. Keep up the good work and while your at it give me a dog :001_tt1:


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

harley bear said:


> You do seem to know a rott about her :lol:


I met ditsy and family few year back when me and the OH went to help out with a situation re her rescue boy, we then went on to form a friendship. Then when we had Vegas's litter ditsy and her OH came to see pups - FATAL coz they wanted one, lol!! I offered them a bitch in partnership, meaning pup would live with them and remain in joint names on paper and she would be shown and I would take a litter from her, in our Kennel name.

Little did either of realise at that point just how close our friendship was going to get hmy: we now have a deep bond that runs between the two families that will never be broken and we have all helped each other out at times of need.


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Ceearott said:


> I met ditsy and family few year back when me and the OH went to help out with a situation re her rescue boy, we then went on to form a friendship. Then when we had Vegas's litter ditsy and her OH came to see pups - FATAL coz they wanted one, lol!! I offered them a bitch in partnership, meaning pup would live with them and remain in joint names on paper and she would be shown and I would take a litter from her, in our Kennel name.
> 
> Little did either of realise at that point just how close our friendship was going to get hmy: we now have a deep bond that runs between the two families that will never be broken and we have all helped each other out at times of need.


AWWWW how nice is that?


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

I'm delighted to read this thread and am looking forward to seeing some photographs at the weekend. 

I too wish every breeder was as careful, kind and considerate when breeding puppies, but there are far more money grabbing greedy g1ts than there are gooduns, that's for sure.


----------



## Ditsy42 (Aug 13, 2010)

Ceearott said:


> I met ditsy and family few year back when me and the OH went to help out with a situation re her rescue boy, we then went on to form a friendship. Then when we had Vegas's litter ditsy and her OH came to see pups - FATAL coz they wanted one, lol!! I offered them a bitch in partnership, meaning pup would live with them and remain in joint names on paper and she would be shown and I would take a litter from her, in our Kennel name.
> 
> Little did either of realise at that point just how close our friendship was going to get hmy: we now have a deep bond that runs between the two families that will never be broken and we have all helped each other out at times of need.


I say LOL, amazing what dogs can do regarding relationships and building close friendships, I luv the bones of her and her family, and hope 2 always b there in a crisis  I trust her with my life and my dogs, she makes me laugh & cry pmsl, but I wouldn't swap her as my bezzy mate 4 the world  xx


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Ditsy42 said:


> I say LOL, amazing what dogs can do regarding relationships and building close friendships, I luv the bones of her and her family, and hope 2 always b there in a crisis  I trust her with my life and my dogs, she makes me laugh & cry pmsl, but I wouldn't swap her as my bezzy mate 4 the world  xx


Aww sweetie - I have fiiled up now ya bugga!!:crying:

Aye, we might have a 'wine problem' and do stoopid things at times, but who cares?? PMSL!!

Even though I get stalked by TXT from ya OH I luves him dearly an all - but dont tell him I said that!!!


----------



## Ditsy42 (Aug 13, 2010)

Ceearott said:


> Aww sweetie - I have fiiled up now ya bugga!!:crying:
> 
> Aye, we might have a 'wine problem' and do stoopid things at times, but who cares?? PMSL!!
> 
> Even though I get stalked by TXT from ya OH I luves him dearly an all - but dont tell him I said that!!!


Ya soft shite pmsl 

Us do stupid things mmmm  

Aye he does say tis like being married 2 ya an all pmsl, 2 wives poor booga coz we not the easiest 2 handle r we  an show season upon us so expect a text from him real soon


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Ditsy42 said:


> I say LOL, amazing what dogs can do regarding relationships and building close friendships, I luv the bones of her and her family, and hope 2 always b there in a crisis  I trust her with my life and my dogs, she makes me laugh & cry pmsl, but I wouldn't swap her as my bezzy mate 4 the world  xx





Ceearott said:


> I met ditsy and family few year back when me and the OH went to help out with a situation re her rescue boy, we then went on to form a friendship. Then when we had Vegas's litter ditsy and her OH came to see pups - FATAL coz they wanted one, lol!! I offered them a bitch in partnership, meaning pup would live with them and remain in joint names on paper and she would be shown and I would take a litter from her, in our Kennel name.
> 
> Little did either of realise at that point just how close our friendship was going to get hmy: we now have a deep bond that runs between the two families that will never be broken and we have all helped each other out at times of need.





Ceearott said:


> Aww sweetie - I have fiiled up now ya bugga!!:crying:
> 
> Aye, we might have a 'wine problem' and do stoopid things at times, but who cares?? PMSL!!
> 
> Even though I get stalked by TXT from ya OH I luves him dearly an all - but dont tell him I said that!!!


ok ladies , get a room :lol: and pass the sick bucket ut: :lol:


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Pointermum said:


> ok ladies , get a room :lol: and pass the sick bucket ut: :lol:


PMSL!!!! I dont get like this normally - blame stress and strains of last couple of days, lol!


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Pointermum said:


> ok ladies , get a room :lol: and pass the sick bucket ut: :lol:


Love it! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Me thinks ditsy and I should have wine in our thermos mugs on Sat instead of coffee :biggrin5::lol::001_tt2:


----------



## Lady.turbo.wrx (Apr 14, 2011)

*Congratulations Harley Bear

Such a sad story,but with such a Happy ending 

Much love... x x*


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Ceearott said:


> Me thinks ditsy and I should have wine in our thermos mugs on Sat instead of coffee :biggrin5::lol::001_tt2:


And what EXACTLY do you mean by that? eh? I was gonna ask if you wanted me to get us something in but then thought you would be driving... didnt realize your oh was coming too  Soooooooooooo red or white? We have to celebrate Vegas getting his forever and ever and ever home


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Ceearott said:


> Me thinks ditsy and I should have wine in our thermos mugs on Sat instead of coffee :biggrin5::lol::001_tt2:


:lol::lol::lol: True.

I can't wait til Sat, this forum is so exciting at times and i'll go along with what's been said, if I ever want a Rott couldn't get better than from you. 

I would have loved breeder support but never had with the Mals. Both mine were bought as presents (wrong I know) one by an ex boyfriend of my daughter and one by my ex OH, very little research done with these babies but they are treasured and lovely dogs.  The breeders didn't even reply to the pics we sent them as they grew!


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

harley bear said:


> And what EXACTLY do you mean by that? eh? I was gonna ask if you wanted me to get us something in but then thought you would be driving... didnt realize your oh was coming too  Soooooooooooo red or white? We have to celebrate Vegas getting his forever and ever and ever home


Honestly hun, dont go to any bother!!!! Me and Ditsy not fussy TBH, if its wine, we'll have it large!! PMSL!!

Yes, the OH's are coming too, we coming in the dog mobile 

We arent coming for your hospitality mate, just to meet you and yours and get Vegas settled in Xx


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Malmum said:


> :lol::lol::lol: True.
> 
> I can't wait til Sat, this forum is so exciting at times and i'll go along with what's been said, if I ever want a Rott couldn't get better than from you.
> 
> I would have loved breeder support but never had with the Mals. Both mine were bought as presents (wrong I know) one by an ex boyfriend of my daughter and one by my ex OH, very little research done with these babies but they are treasured and lovely dogs.  The breeders didn't even reply to the pics we sent them as they grew!


thats awful hun!!! I treasure all contact from my pup owners, and hand on heart - I know where all of my babies are and can and do contact all owners, some more than others, but ALL at least once a year and I wouldnt have it any other way.


----------



## Lady.turbo.wrx (Apr 14, 2011)

*Im so looking forward to the pics,in his forever home (very excited)*


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Right, had a couple of hours at home, lol!

Back to look after Vegas now, see you all soon - and BEHAVE!!!:wink:

And thanks again guys - luv ya all!! Xx


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Ceearott said:


> Honestly hun, dont go to any bother!!!! Me and Ditsy not fussy TBH, if its wine, we'll have it large!! PMSL!!
> 
> Yes, the OH's are coming too, we coming in the dog mobile
> 
> We arent coming for your hospitality mate, just to meet you and yours and get Vegas settled in Xx


Ill get us some wine in then  Your oh can have a coffee


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2011)

grrrrrrrrrrrrr!drives me mad people like this.....fair play to you,if only everyone treated dogs how you do!


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

harley bear said:


> I can promise you that once that gorgeous boy comes here on saturday he will not be leaving us; he will be here
> until his final days... he's already loved and hes not even here yet
> We can't wait to have an extra member of our family


i think this is a wonderful ending! :thumbup: & not to be a nag, but... 
Vegas is getting neutered at some point, aye? I am not saying that H-B wants to churn out litters, 
only that the temptation for other folks would still be present. We've had more than our share of good-looking dogs 
locally, M *and * F, taken right out of their yards to become breeding stock for the thieves.

once he's desexed, he becomes an less-interesting target for the low-life scum who snatch dogs, altho some 
will even take neutered dogs to sell on as pets - but at least it lowers the odds.

one of my clients was the victim of a dog-theft back in Pennsylvania, her lovely Samoyed bitch was snatched 
less than a mile from home, & less than 30-mins from the time the 2 dogs had taken off;  it was especially 
awful that she was *already spayed*, & our biggest fear was that they killed her outright or dumped her, 
once they figured that out. Despite flyers, faxes, notifying vets, animal shelters & the police, she never came home, 
nor was she found along the road - & she was chipped, too. [RIP Scotia.]

there had been dozens of purebred dogs taken all over Centre County at the time, for almost a year - they even 
broke into houses to steal the dogs; one pair [M + F] were taken from side-by-side 6-ft tall dog-runs in the owner's 
privacy fenced yard, WITHOUT cutting the padlocks off the gates - i can't imagine how the thieves took 
80 or 90# dogs over a 6-ft cyclone fence, the assumption by the cops was that they drugged them & hoisted 
each dog over like a bag of potatoes.


----------



## Ditsy42 (Aug 13, 2010)

Yep Vegas will b neutered


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Me and ceearott have already discissed Vegas getting the snip.. He will NOT be getting the snip straight away. I want him to settle in first before i have his nuts lopped off.. He will be done once his settles ..probably the same time as poppy because she is being spayed before she has her first season.

Just to make it clear there is NO WAY Vegas will be left entire and there is no way i will be pimping him out ... hes too good for that... AND there aint no bitch good enough for my Vegas


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Well done Harley Bear 

Ceearot, I agree with you 100%. This is why me and my OH are going to be taking every single precaution possible when introducing Maya and my hubbys rottie. Both are female, Maya since living with me (unknown before me) has NEVER lived with another female dog. In any normal situation I would NEVER in a million years dream of putting Maya with a female dog, it's not that I don't trust her it's the fact she's a malamute at the end of the day and of course just like akitas they too have same sex aggression. We've been reading every inch of research we can find to introduce them as carefully as possible, they'll never be left alone together (at least not for a long time) and all toys, treat, food will not be left around for arguments to occur until I know the dogs are glued at the hip.

Vegas has been through enough the last thing he would need is to be in a situation where fights could occur. I think Harley bear sounds great as a new owner


----------



## Jonesey (Dec 30, 2010)

harley bear said:


> Ill get us some wine in then  Your oh can have a coffee


Wish I was there, I'd be popping in with the champagne!

I know Vegas is going to be so happy. It took him a long time to find you, but he'll be content now he's finally coming home.


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Jonesey said:


> Wish I was there, I'd be popping in with the champagne!
> 
> I know Vegas is going to be so happy. It took him a long time to find you, but he'll be content now he's finally coming home.


Long treck with a bottle of champers lol

Saturday will be his last long jurney .. until we take him on holiday of course


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

SpringerHusky said:


> Well done Harley Bear
> 
> Ceearot, I agree with you 100%. This is why me and my OH are going to be taking every single precaution possible when introducing Maya and my hubbys rottie. Both are female, Maya since living with me (unknown before me) has NEVER lived with another female dog. In any normal situation I would NEVER in a million years dream of putting Maya with a female dog, it's not that I don't trust her it's the fact she's a malamute at the end of the day and of course just like akitas they too have same sex aggression. We've been reading every inch of research we can find to introduce them as carefully as possible, they'll never be left alone together (at least not for a long time) and all toys, treat, food will not be left around for arguments to occur until I know the dogs are glued at the hip.
> 
> Vegas has been through enough the last thing he would need is to be in a situation where fights could occur. I think Harley bear sounds great as a new owner


#

In my experience - the best thing you can do as an introduction for these two bitches is take them on a walk together, walks are such good de-stressers for dogs. :wink:

Thanks for ya kind words


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

And just to add, as Harely bear has said, Vegas will be getting snipped when the time is right, he has enough to cope with at the mo without an op on top of it all. He would never be used at stud anyways, I wouldnt allow it, I mean thats the reason I got him back!! He has never been hip and elbow scored either, and that would be a must for a start.

He will get a loving home with Harley Bear and thats the main thing


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Have just had time to catch up on this thread and just wanted to say...



What a horrible story to start with, with such disgusting people and poor poor Vegas 

but what a fantastic happy story it has now turned into! Well done to Cearrott and Harley Bear to save him from such awful people and give him a fresh start. I'm so sorry you had to go through that I cant imagine how you must have felt.

Can't wait to hear how he settles in to his new home, I shall raise a glass or two for you all tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

foxyrockmeister said:


> Have just had time to catch up on this thread and just wanted to say...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dont worry we will be raising a few glasses too! After all the amount of wine consumed by members on this forum it would be wrong for pf's to meet and not have a glass or three :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

I am so excited to meet harley bear tomoz coz you sound wonderful hun!! I just have that feeling in my heart Vegas belongs with you! :001_tt1:

I am thinking I might bring Cleo with me too, so you can meet his mommy, and Cleo does love days out, lol!


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

not read this all but sounds like such a happy ending for the lovely boy!!! possibly fate that he was returned. hope all goes well tomorrow for you guys and enjoy your wine


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Ceearott said:


> I am so excited to meet harley bear tomoz coz you sound wonderful hun!! I just have that feeling in my heart Vegas belongs with you! :001_tt1:
> 
> I am thinking I might bring Cleo with me too, so you can meet his mommy, and Cleo does love days out, lol!


Im really not lol :blush2: We feel exactly the same about vegas and was over the moon when i found out he was blue's baby :001_tt1:

You are more than welcome to bring cleo ... we were thinking if Vegas is up for it after the LONG trip we could pop out for a drink.. the crooked house is not far from us ... a minutes ride in the car


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

OMG just a day to go and getting closer :thumbup1: Hope to god my friggin computer don't crash tomorrow, it often does and i'd be fuming to miss out on the pics I already have in my crazy head, lol!


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Malmum said:


> OMG just a day to go and getting closer :thumbup1: Hope to god my friggin computer don't crash tomorrow, it often does and i'd be fuming to miss out on the pics I already have in my crazy head, lol!


LOL i doubt we will even get a chance to come on tomorrow 

Ceearott....its probably best if you do bring cleo too because vegas will get a little rest if we have two rotties to munch :001_tt1:


----------



## Ditsy42 (Aug 13, 2010)

Malmum said:


> OMG just a day to go and getting closer :thumbup1: Hope to god my friggin computer don't crash tomorrow, it often does and i'd be fuming to miss out on the pics I already have in my crazy head, lol!


Wot pics u got in ya crazy head missus lol, do u like me imagine what members look like, then when u meet them they r nothing like what u imagined lol, if u had 2 imagine the 3 of us what would we look like, just a bit of fun, then we can all have a laugh when we post pics 2morro


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Ditsy42 said:


> Wot pics u got in ya crazy head missus lol, do u like me imagine what members look like, then when u meet them they r nothing like what u imagined lol, if u had 2 imagine the 3 of us what would we look like, just a bit of fun, then we can all have a laugh when we post pics 2morro


Oh gowwwd here we go :wink:

come to think of it i dont even know what time you guys are coming


----------



## xbostonx (Dec 30, 2010)

I'm sorry you will be out of pocket but I'm not sorry he is coming back to you how can ANYONE give up there dog, these people make me sick I would like to go with your other half and tell them what ******s they are. One off my Bostons has a breeding restriction on her and if i choose to breed her I have to pay to £200 to have it lifted and the breeder also wants to see the pedigree of the stud dog which i would be more than willing to do and pay.
The thing that annoys me the most is they will only end up getting another dog and if these people can just give up a dog they are not true animal lovers and wont give the next dog the love and attention they need. God Im angry!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:cursing:
Good on you for taking him back though, I would like to breed my Bostons next year but the thought of selling them to people is putting me off because even though people have bought them i would still see them as my dogs and no matter how much you vet people you just never no what they are really like.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Harley bear is blonde, around 8 stone, palish complexion and her hair is wavy  Ceearot has dark hair, is around 9 - 9 1/2 stone, medium complexion, short dark brown hair and carries a glass of wine  you also have mousey/dark brown hair in a pony tail thing, lol , are around 9 stone, have a medium complexion like Ceearot and you're all wearing jeans, trainers and tee shirts - your OH's are built like brick sh*t houses and a bit buff  Harley bears OH is more the school teacher type, smart casual 
All you ladies are no taller than 5' 7" and all the dogs are.............

...........Gorgeous!! :thumbup:

I'm right aint I? :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Malmum said:


> Harley bear is blonde, around 8 stone, palish complexion and her hair is wavy  Ceearot has dark hair, is around 9 - 9 1/2 stone, medium complexion, short dark brown hair and carries a glass of wine  you also have mousey/dark brown hair in a pony tail thing, lol , are around 9 stone, have a medium complexion like Ceearot and you're all wearing jeans, trainers and tee shirts - your OH's are built like brick sh*t houses and a bit buff  Harley bears OH is more the school teacher type, smart casual
> All you ladies are no taller than 5' 7" and all the dogs are.............
> 
> ...........Gorgeous!! :thumbup:
> ...


OMFG 8 stone! I feckin wish! Im about 5'8 live in geans and trainers light brown hair ... and to be fair tan extremely well.. i only have to look at the sun and i get tanned  and oh looking like a teacher OHHHHHHHH no no no!


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Nadgers!!! So I got you wrong, wonder if i'm right with the others! :wink:

My track record is pants anyway, was once a docs receptionist and a man came in to be registered. The doc asked me how old I thought he was and I said late 40's early 50's, okay she said register him - turned out he was 76, lol! hmy:


----------



## Ditsy42 (Aug 13, 2010)

PMSL 9 stone I bloody wish lol, been many years since I was that weight  jeans n walking boots I live in as well as Rottie t shirts n fleeces, bit of a scruff  I have long highlighted blonde wavy hair, bit like a birds nest, about 5'5, medium complexion on a good day (when i've been off the vino lol), and always laughing n messing around 

Our OH's have been described as the Mitchell bros, my OH deffo Phil Mitchell pmsl due to his lack of hair and build lets say, also been descirbed as beavers n butt head pmsl, but a lovely pair of biddable blokes, only coz they don't get a look in wiv me n Ceearott around bossy bitches, they pretty much do as their told and r the roadies when out on the show circuit, my OH is also the team photographer hehe


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Right that's it - i'm gonna have to get my crazy head in another frame and picture something else  two down, one to go, lol. I think we should all have to put a pic up of ourselves - i've got one in my profile, well sort of, can't see much of me as i don't put my boat on if I can help it! 

Was sort of right about your OH's though - pat on the back I reckon!


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Malmum you are making me :lol: !


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

I think there will only be pics taken of rotties tomorrow


----------



## Ditsy42 (Aug 13, 2010)

harley bear said:


> I think there will only be pics taken of rotties tomorrow


Aye I think u r right there pmsl :blush2:


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

Thats a very rare site of me in a picture lol im always looking like a old washer woman hair scrapped up, sloppy joes on 

Im btw 6ft1 

Might have to drag a picture out if me haha

I think we all get a preconseption of ppl and what we think they look like (yeh i know i cant spell long words lol )


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Ditsy42 said:


> PMSL 9 stone I bloody wish lol, been many years since I was that weight  jeans n walking boots I live in as well as Rottie t shirts n fleeces, bit of a scruff  I have long highlighted blonde wavy hair, bit like a birds nest, about 5'5, medium complexion on a good day (when i've been off the vino lol), and always laughing n messing around
> 
> Our OH's have been described as the Mitchell bros, my OH deffo Phil Mitchell pmsl due to his lack of hair and build lets say, also been descirbed as beavers n butt head pmsl, but a lovely pair of biddable blokes, only coz they don't get a look in wiv me n Ceearott around bossy bitches, they pretty much do as their told and r the roadies when out on the show circuit, my OH is also the team photographer hehe


So do you and ceearott look like pat butcher and peggy mitchel :yikes:


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

harley bear said:


> I think there will only be pics taken of rotties tomorrow


Oh spoilsport!!!  Know what you mean though, my camera is a right liar - I always look like an ole scrubber no matter how hard I try but funny thing is when I take pics of Flynn he looks gorgeous. Don't think the blinking thing likes me cos i'm really quite a Monroe! (my crazy mind again) 

All that aside you'd best get to bed, the sooner you do the sooner it'll be tomorrow - and I can't wait!!


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Malmum said:


> Oh spoilsport!!!  Know what you mean though, my camera is a right liar - I always look like an ole scrubber no matter how hard I try but funny thing is when I take pics of Flynn he looks gorgeous. Don't think the blinking thing likes me cos i'm really quite a Monroe! (my crazy mind again)
> 
> All that aside you'd best get to bed, the sooner you do the sooner it'll be tomorrow - and I can't wait!!


Neither can i! Im betting those pics dont do hin justice! Any i think ceearott is bringing his mommy aswell so thats 2 gorgeous rotts to munch :001_tt1:


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Why do I have to be in Essex - would have loved to poke my nose in too! 

Good luck and enjoy your extra special day with your new friends and family member. So happy for you!


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Malmum said:


> Why do I have to be in Essex - would have loved to poke my nose in too!
> 
> Good luck and enjoy your extra special day with your new friends and family member. So happy for you!


You can come and poke your nose in if you want to lol


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Just told our ki about Vegas he said he cant wait to see daydus :lol:


----------



## xhuskyloverx (May 5, 2010)

Just read through all of this, gosh you lot can natter!!  

Can't believe someone would give him up for that reason, but they clearly don't deserve such a lovely dog anyway, Congrats to harley bear, can't wait to piccies from tomorrow!!


----------



## Ditsy42 (Aug 13, 2010)

harley bear said:


> So do you and ceearott look like pat butcher and peggy mitchel :yikes:


I'm sitting here wetting myself here  more like a comedy duo lol 

Get outta maaaaaaaaaaa pubbbbbbbb


----------



## PennyH (Dec 30, 2008)

Just read this from start to finish - what an amazing story with such a brilliant ending!
Hope you all get a good night's sleep tonight (you are going to need it) and that you remember the tissues tomorrow as I am sure there will be tears shed all around!
Good luck Vegas - hope you enjoy your new home and settle quickly.
Safe journey and take lots of pix for us to look at tomorrow pretty please.
xxxx


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Ditsy42 said:


> I'm sitting here wetting myself here  more like a comedy duo lol
> 
> Get outta maaaaaaaaaaa pubbbbbbbb


Don't forget to remind ceearott to wear her pat butcher ear rings tomorrow!


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Sleep tight everyone and hurry off to bed now - busy day tomorrow! 

Bet i'll be awake on and off all night and he aint even mine and believe me I would tag along if I could actually drive further than 15 miles without getting lost, even the sat nav doesn't help and I have to have a navigator, lol.


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Ditsy42 said:


> I'm sitting here wetting myself here  more like a comedy duo lol
> 
> Get outta maaaaaaaaaaa pubbbbbbbb


Crikey best bring a spare pair of undies with you tomorra then... dont want any accidents on my sofa  We have puppy pads so we will put one out for ya 



Malmum said:


> Sleep tight everyone and hurry off to bed now - busy day tomorrow!
> 
> Bet i'll be awake on and off all night and he aint even mine and believe me I would tag along if I could actually drive further than 15 miles without getting lost, even the sat nav doesn't help and I have to have a navigator, lol.


I am in bed


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Hmmm.......I think two very important people are NOT in bed yet and they SHOULD be! :skep:

Well you're not sleeping are you? SWEET DREAMS!


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Malmum said:


> Hmmm.......I think two very important people are NOT in bed yet and they SHOULD be! :skep:
> 
> Well you're not sleeping are you? SWEET DREAMS!


No but will be up and ready for tomorrow, got loads to do in the morning first


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

I'd probably stay up all night with excitement.  just hope I don't anyway!


----------



## Ditsy42 (Aug 13, 2010)

harley bear said:


> Crikey best bring a spare pair of undies with you tomorra then... dont want any accidents on my sofa  We have puppy pads so we will put one out for ya
> 
> I am in bed


Ah no need i'll bring spare pk og these


----------



## Ditsy42 (Aug 13, 2010)

reet me lovelies my daughter is now in so i'm off 2 my bed, early start in the morning, catch u all 2moro, c u soon Harley Bear


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Nite nite ditzy sleep well.


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

just finished my food shopping for next week..... suppose i had better go aswell big day tomorrow


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

aww good luck for tomorrow everyone safe travels and all that !


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Good luck for tomorrow!

I will be away until Sunday evening so might not get to see the updates straight away  but I will be back on Sunday expecting photographic evidence


----------



## The3DChis (Jan 17, 2011)

I am still keepin a beedy wee eye on this thread too. 
Looking forward to the pics.
Vegas is famous here now bless him and has so many people cheering him on for his new life and home. x


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Well i'm not asleep yet either, knew it'd take some time for me to nod off.  Hope they have a fab day, somehow think they will.


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Good luck all hope it goes well and lovely vegas can go home for good


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

well we didnt get much sleep last night at all.. oh didnt sleep and i had about three hours

if ceearott or ditsy is on line........ get ya skates on ladies... Vegas wants to come HOMMMMEEEEEEEE !!!


----------



## kat&molly (Mar 2, 2011)

Big daytoday, hope everything goes well.


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

Good luck for today!


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

Good luck for today, bet you're so excited harley bear!

Look forward to reading all about it late and of course, lots of pics


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

Good Luck today everyone!


----------



## beary_clairey (Jan 23, 2011)

Good luck for today. Hope it all goes well!

Also - PICTURES.....when you get a minute of course!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Good luck to everyone for today .... welcome home Vegas .


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Vegas is on his way home... will be here in a couple of hours


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

harley bear said:


> Vegas is on his way home... will be here in a couple of hours


wooo hoooo!!!!

omg im so excited for you!!


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

mstori said:


> wooo hoooo!!!!
> 
> omg im so excited for you!!


Not as much as we are lol :001_tt1:


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

:thumbup:YAY, I bet you are pacing up & down and so excited but nervous at same time:thumbup:

Goes without saying, have a great afternoon


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: Enjoy every second of today, you're going to meet some very special people and welcome a very special boy into your home! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Sooo excited for all of you!


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

What time are you guys meeting?


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

About an hour ago they were stopping on the motor way for a loo break.. I made it quite clear they are NOT alowed to stop for breaks  and they are on their way... should be here soon i hope. To be fair its a bloody long drive!


----------



## LyndaDanny (Jan 23, 2011)

I am soooo excited for you and Vegas


----------



## LyndaDanny (Jan 23, 2011)

I adore Rotties. You are so so lucky! And so is Vegas


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Vegas will be home in aprox 20 mins ceearott and crew have just got off the motorway... might be sooner depending on traffic


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

harley bear said:


> Vegas will be home in aprox 20 mins ceearott and crew have just got off the motorway... might be sooner depending on traffic


we NEED pictures  i'm sure ceearott will be able to show you how to upload them :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

harley bear said:


> Vegas will be home in aprox 20 mins ceearott and crew have just got off the motorway... might be sooner depending on traffic


    i keep refreshin the thread


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

harley bear said:


> Vegas will be home in aprox 20 mins ceearott and crew have just got off the motorway... might be sooner depending on traffic


At least you know Vegas travels well in the car, the amount of miles his done !

I can't wait to catch up when i get home from work, i bet i'll have tonnes of pages to go through hmy:


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

So exciting  .


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

ballybee said:


> we NEED pictures  i'm sure ceearott will be able to show you how to upload them :smilewinkgrin:


Im sure i will be shown sometime today lol



RockRomantic said:


> i keep refreshin the thread


Dont wear your button out once hes here we probably wont have a second... est if oh gets his own way...he wants to go to the pub 



Pointermum said:


> At least you know Vegas travels well in the car, the amount of miles his done !
> 
> I can't wait to catch up when i get home from work, i bet i'll have tonnes of pages to go through hmy:


I will put pics on as soon as.. just cant wait to get my hands on the little bute!


----------



## kat&molly (Mar 2, 2011)

For dog sake, are they hiding somewhere to make us all wait- and as for toilet breaks


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Just caught up with this thread again, it's so exciting!!! 

Hopefully by now they have arrrived and you are all getting to know each other. Best of luck to you all and I hope Vegas settles in well to his new home. 

Will be checking back later for pics


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

WOW Those pics do not give this boy justice he is amazing!:001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

foxyrockmeister said:


> Just caught up with this thread again, it's so exciting!!!
> 
> Hopefully by now they have arrrived and* you are all getting to know each other.* Best of luck to you all and I hope Vegas settles in well to his new home.
> 
> Will be checking back later for pics


:lol: you mean sloshed..


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2011)

wheres the pics!!!!!!!


----------



## LouJ69 (Feb 28, 2009)

harley bear said:


> WOW Those pics do not give this boy justice he is amazing!:001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1:


We won't believe it til we see it! Lol


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Wow that has just taken some catching up with! I am sure Vegas will settle very nicely into his new home and the rubbish behind will become a faded memory very quickly!


----------



## Beau-a-saurus (Jan 26, 2011)

OMG, I have just spent an age catching up and can't wait for more!!! Well done Harley Bear I am sure Vegas has fallen on his feet with you. A special home for a very special doglet!!! 

Show us the photos


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Well ceearott and ditsy have just left with their oh's and cleo

Weve just got back from the pub.. no were not bladdered 

We have had a fab afternoon, met some truely amazing people and gained an AMAZING DOG! 

He is just WONDERFULL! He is not phased by poppy at all poppy was running after him and as soon as he turned round she bolted off! The cat well thats a different story! He just came in the house and has climbed my nets in the kitchen trying to get away! I just hope they will eventually get on! 
Vegas is soooooo gentle with the boys he is a sweetheart!

One things for sure the neighbours dont like him! Their faces were like  
As soon as we got back home the neighbour told us that we were brave to have a dog 'like that' with kids at that age.. and to 'watch this space' before one of our boys is attacked!
She was also spouting about how she does not agree with breeding endorcements on the pedigree because peeople shoule be allowed to 'make money' off them just as the breeder did.
Well without thinking i said 'well they are PROPER BREEDER who give a **** about the bloodlines etc :cursing:

Vegas has had his dinner and is now chillin in the kitchen with our pops...the boss ... oh wait he wants to come back in 

He is foooooookin gorgeous and we already love him to death! :001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1:

Just want to thank ceearott and her hubby for our beautiful boy ...and thank you so much for coming hundreds and hundreds of miles out their way to bring him to us, we REALLY appreciate it! And thank you to ditsy and her oh for providing transport  It was really, really lovely to meet you all and you are truely welcome round ours ANYTIME!


----------



## Tarnus (Apr 5, 2011)

harley bear said:


> well ceearott and ditsy have just left with their oh's and cleo
> 
> weve just got back from the pub.. No were not bladdered :d
> 
> ...


show me the pictures!!


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

We only have one, ceearott will post pics later.


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

I'm sooo glad everything went well! 

Its really good poppy likes him too, I'm sure him and the cat will soon be settled. 

Good luck with everything! 

P.S Pictures please, of Vegas and Poppy.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Ooow you lucky lucky people, i'm so over the moon for all of you! 

Can't wait to see the pics of your gorgeous new family member and drool away, lol.

Sounds like your neighbours are a bit thick so wouldn't even give them the time of day for a while til they see what a smasher you have there.

Just wanted to say..................

Welcome to pet forums Vegas, you're gonna be a star on here boy! :thumbup:


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

What a brilliant ending to the whole thing.....although we don't know that you are 100% telling the truth without that photographic evidence  . I do of course believe you really - just trying another angle to get those piccies up .


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

I hope this works!:huh:
Here is the first pic taken with me my new baby and Ceearot


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Just having dinner and I'll upload more. Ceearot has more for you guys too!


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

lol you may only have 1 pic but thats still a pic 

Congrats on getting a new cuddlemunchkin


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

He is lovely - looks comfortable already .


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

harley bear said:


> I hope this works!:huh:
> Here is the first pic taken with me my new baby and Ceearot
> 
> 
> ...


OMG congratulations, not been on for a few days & its so good that this thread has had such a happy ending:001_wub:


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

He really is amazing! He has just sat down why we ate our tea ..we now know he doesnt like prawn crackers.

Hes taken treats off the kids soooooo gentle and just before we had tea i had a massive cuddle and big kisses off him!!!:001_tt1::001_tt1:

Lmao he did scare the chinese delivery man  the front door was open and he was wondering in and out and sniffing etc as soon as the guy touched our gate BOOM he was there paws on the gate staring at this guy as if to say....'what you want ..its my garden' 

He is such a sweet heart!

Just have to watch this space before he attacks the kids a?:cursing: stupid cow she is!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

harley bear said:


> He really is amazing! He has just sat down why we ate our tea ..we now know he doesnt like prawn crackers.
> 
> Hes taken treats off the kids soooooo gentle and just before we had tea i had a massive cuddle and big kisses off him!!!:001_tt1::001_tt1:
> 
> ...


I haven't read the entire thread, just enough to see how he was doing but someone actually _said_ this to you?
Hpw pathetic!


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

simplysardonic said:


> I haven't read the entire thread, just enough to see how he was doing but someone actually _said_ this to you?
> Hpw pathetic!


Oh yeah ... bigotted bitch she is!

It was hillarious when we walked the dogs onto the pub grounds ....EVERYONE went silent to look at the stunners!
What a gorgeous girl his mommy is! Or should i say nanna cleo


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

:cryin::cryin::cryin: I want him :cryin::cryin::cryin:

He's a stunner and I think i've fallen in love again :001_wub: shh - don't tell Flynn!


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Malmum said:


> :cryin::cryin::cryin: I want him :cryin::cryin::cryin:
> 
> He's a stunner and I think i've fallen in love again :001_wub: shh - don't tell Flynn!


Oh hes gorgeous ... just perfect:001_tt1:


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Aww sod the neighbours, you always get someone who has to put the dampners on things  . Enjoy your new boy x


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Pointermum said:


> Aww sod the neighbours, you always get someone who has to put the dampners on things  . Enjoy your new boy x


I dont give a stuff what anyone thinks!


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

My eldest son Kian with our new boy


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

They absoloutely adore him.

What a vicious horrible dog!


----------



## PennyH (Dec 30, 2008)

He looks so at home already - lovely, handsome boy (your son is pretty cute too :wink
Hope he has a good first night and that you enjoy him - ignore the neighbours they will soon fall in love with him too.


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

PennyH said:


> He looks so at home already - lovely, handsome boy (your son is pretty cute too :wink
> Hope he has a good first night and that you enjoy him - ignore the neighbours they will soon fall in love with him too.


Thats a really bad pic of ki he lookd demonic there hes normally much cuter than that lol


----------



## hope (May 25, 2011)

You poor thing and poor dog i would so take him of your hands and have him done but we have a bitch and a boy already bitch is 2 and boy is 6 months and dont know if 3 would be a good idear.makes me sad to hear this the boy we got he was sold then gave bk to the breeder as they couldent cope with him idiots arnt they


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

hope said:


> You poor thing and poor dog i would so take him of your hands and have him done but we have a bitch and a boy already bitch is 2 and boy is 6 months and dont know if 3 would be a good idear.makes me sad to hear this the boy we got he was sold then gave bk to the breeder as they couldent cope with him idiots arnt they


Vegas doesnt need a home, lol! This is his new forever home


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Just got home, quick cuppa and uploaded piccies for you to see. Harley Bear and family are truly wonderful, I have that special feeling that Vegas has finally got his forever home, he will just need time to settle in and find a new routine after being so messed about in the last month or so. Heres to happy times ahead for us all!!


----------



## victoriaaa (Jun 8, 2011)

Just read through this post.. oh my he's lovely! Looks like he's settling in just fine.

As for your neighbours, more fool them for having a one track mind! Hopefully they will see what you see soon


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Ceearott said:


> Just got home, quick cuppa and uploaded piccies for you to see. Harley Bear and family are truly wonderful, I have that special feeling that Vegas has finally got his forever home, he will just need time to settle in and find a new routine after being so messed about in the last month or so. Heres to happy times ahead for us all!!
> 
> So glad you think were right for him ... you know i was telling you he wouldnt go to bed... WELL guess who has just jumped on our bed and wont bloody shift all 47.5 fookin kilo of him
> 
> Brilliant pics


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Lovely, lovely photos .


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Ooow he is one handsome chap isn't he? look at that huge head and solid neck. That's a real special boy you have there no doubt about that. What a looker! 

If he were mine i'd consider getting him into ring craft lessons and showing him later on. Have never done it but would do just for the fun of it, not for breeding of course!

Ceearot you breed gorgeous dogs and you obviously care judging by how you've travelled toady for this lad - hats off to you girl, wish everyone cared as much! :thumbup1: His mum is a cracker too!


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Malmum said:


> Ooow he is one handsome chap isn't he? look at that huge head and solid neck. That's a real special boy you have there no doubt about that. What a looker!
> 
> If he were mine i'd consider getting him into ring craft lessons and showing him later on. Have never done it but would do just for the fun of it, not for breeding of course!
> 
> Ceearot you breed gorgeous dogs and you obviously care judging by how you've travelled toady for this lad - hats off to you girl, wish everyone cared as much! :thumbup1: His mum is a cracker too!


Yes its true, we met 4 wonderful people today who care more than anything about their dogs! Were so greatfull for all the trouble they went to bringing him so far.


----------



## hope (May 25, 2011)

oh sorrry lol im a bit slow on the intake im on me mob so only read the first page .hes lovely


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

harley bear said:


> Yes its true, we met 4 wonderful people today who care more than anything about their dogs! Were so greatfull for all the trouble they went to bringing him so far.


:cryin::cryin: I know :cryin: and I so wanted to poke my nose in too! :cryin::cryin:

I'm actually way chuffed for you hun and here's to many many happy years together. xxxxx
You must learn how to post pics on here, I now use tiny pic used to use photobucket but it keeps messing up and if i can do it you must be able to cos i'm a right div!


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Malmum said:


> Ooow he is one handsome chap isn't he? look at that huge head and solid neck. That's a real special boy you have there no doubt about that. What a looker!
> 
> If he were mine i'd consider getting him into ring craft lessons and showing him later on. Have never done it but would do just for the fun of it, not for breeding of course!
> 
> Ceearot you breed gorgeous dogs and you obviously care judging by how you've travelled toady for this lad - hats off to you girl, wish everyone cared as much! :thumbup1: His mum is a cracker too!


Thanks hun!! And if you think Vegas has a big neck and head, I must post pics of his litter bro, our Magnum, lol, your eyes will pop out ya head at the size of him, he is bigger than Vegas, lol!:smilewinkgrin: He has a 32 inch check chain for show, lol!


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

He is STUNNING , He is on my "pinch list"


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Would love to see pics of Magnum but even more would love to cuddle him round his lovely huge neck, the best part in having a big dog is bear hug cuddles - can't beat them. 

He's on my steal list too but think i'll have trouble hiding him in the little loo, lol! :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

H0lly said:


> He is STUNNING , He is on my "pinch list"


don't think he would let u lol he's starting to settle already he's fast asleep in the bedroom doorway..protecting his new pack! He is like an extra limb he even follows me to the loo


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Ah bless him, I love the boys to me they are such big babies and never get fed up with mummy cuddles :001_wub: I also think they know when they have found the right home and Vegas has found the right home at last, thanks to his lovely mummy too and everyone involved for bringing him to you.

You're so lucky to have breeder support too and to have made new friends in the process. Hope you all sleep well tonight and that tomorrow is a fantastic walking day. 

Just to add, you won't have to worry about closing windows when you go to sleep, no ones going to break in with him there. I leave my patio doors open all night when it's warm as I sleep downstairs with the dogs and never worry about intruders - they'd have to be mad, lol. Another bonus in having big guys!


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

So glad everything went ok and he is now in his forever home. There is only one word I can say about the pics put up so far - WOW :001_tt1:

He is absolutely stunning beyond words, you are so lucky - as is he. He looks like a real gentle giant.


----------



## Ditsy42 (Aug 13, 2010)

WOW u lot have been busy today lol, well me n OH just got back in after a very busy and exciting day, Harley Bear u have a lovely family and it was a pleasure 2 meet u all and spend time with u guys  just poured myself a glass of Red and I will toast u again hon 4 taking this lovely boy, enjoy him xx


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

and how *nice!* to see the pics, both dogs are lovely, & it's _*Wonderful... to see a Rott with a full tail, i love it. :001_tt1: *_

i'm so happy for all involved, this is a great ending to an awful muddle. Many happy years together, 
and very healthy ones, too. :thumbup:


----------



## The3DChis (Jan 17, 2011)

Yes! Am so pleased for you all, especially Vegas!
Love the pics!
He looks so settled already, it's like he has always been there bless him.
Congrats and enjoy your beautiful big laddie! x


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Glad he is home  very handsome lad :001_tt1:


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Malmum said:


> Ah bless him, I love the boys to me they are such big babies and never get fed up with mummy cuddles :001_wub: I also think they know when they have found the right home and Vegas has found the right home at last, thanks to his lovely mummy too and everyone involved for bringing him to you.
> 
> You're so lucky to have breeder support too and to have made new friends in the process. Hope you all sleep well tonight and that tomorrow is a fantastic walking day.
> 
> Just to add, you won't have to worry about closing windows when you go to sleep, no ones going to break in with him there. I leave my patio doors open all night when it's warm as I sleep downstairs with the dogs and never worry about intruders - they'd have to be mad, lol. Another bonus in having big guys!


Funny you should say that...



Ditsy42 said:


> WOW u lot have been busy today lol, well me n OH just got back in after a very busy and exciting day, Harley Bear u have a lovely family and it was a pleasure 2 meet u all and spend time with u guys  just poured myself a glass of Red and I will toast u again hon 4 taking this lovely boy, enjoy him xx


It was lovely to meet you guys too .. me and oh couldnt believe how lovely and genuine you guys are and are so greatfull to you all for bringing him too us!

So our sirst night .. after near enough sergically removing the big lump off our bed he settled by the bedroom door and every now and then had a wonder downstairs. We have people in our street who leave dogs out all night and bark on and off all night so when Vegas started to bark and run up and down stairs we thought he was either wanting a wee or talking to the dogs in the street... totally forgpt about the neighbours coming home late ...so oh opened up the front door for him to have another wee about 12.30am and he bounded up the fence barking..oh heard the neighbour go OH F%@K! :lol::lol::lol:
He settled down after that switching between our bedroom and infront of the front door to sleep.
I woke him up this morning and he was straight upstyeair bounding through the bathroom door stretching and grunting for his morning loves and kisses..he went for a wee..two minutes later he came for another fuss and grunting and barking at me so i asked him what he wanted ..if he wanted a wee..he barked then carried on grunting so i asked if he wanted dinner and he jumped as if to say ..come on them mom hurry up!

So great first night poppy loves him to bits...hes certainly made himself at home so hopefully that will help him settle much quicker:001_tt1:


----------



## kat&molly (Mar 2, 2011)

Hes lovely. Hope he continues to settle well.


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

BeagleOesx said:


> So glad everything went ok and he is now in his forever home. There is only one word I can say about the pics put up so far - WOW :001_tt1:
> 
> He is absolutely stunning beyond words, you are so lucky - as is he. He looks like a real gentle giant.


He is gentle... soooo gentle! But he likes to voice his opinion ... Nearly made me wet myself once lol when i gave him a kiss and he barked right in my face because he wanted to play ourside!

He is sooo well behaved He will sit and stay..told him to stay upstaires why i went to fetch something ..he did kinda until i got to the bottom..i walked back up saying back,back,back...he walked up the whole flight of stairs backwards it was so funny! 
he will also give his paw when receiving a treat bless him!


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Glad to hear your night went oks, Harley Bear. I thought thats what he would do, pretty much. He tended to go between lying next to me on the floor and then moving to the landing, with a couple of little nose-pokes, just to make sure I was still alive, lol!!

Yes, he will be quite vocal, that comes from his daddy Blue, who will also do a little dance and lots of 'oofs' and nudges till you get what he wants, lol!

I feel happier now you have gotten through the first night 'sigh of relief' TBH I think I was more traumatised by the whole thing than Vegas, lol!

Give him a hug and a kiss from me, I am gonna miss this boy lots...... XXxx


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Ceearott said:


> Glad to hear your night went oks, Harley Bear. I thought thats what he would do, pretty much. He tended to go between lying next to me on the floor and then moving to the landing, with a couple of little nose-pokes, just to make sure I was still alive, lol!!
> 
> Yes, he will be quite vocal, that comes from his daddy Blue, who will also do a little dance and lots of 'oofs' and nudges till you get what he wants, lol!
> 
> ...


He was fab.. lmao when he scared the neighbours in the middle of the night 
We didnt get any nose pokes but he did come right upto the bed a few times.. might be because he didnt want to disturb ry because he sleeps on the end of the bed.

I knew you would be upset when we left .. at least you had cleo on the way home. You know we will take good care of him 
He had his pills without any fuss what so ever


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Yeah. told OH and we laughed about ya neighbour 

Yeah, he seems good at taking tablets, lol! Arent they HUGE?hmy:

I know, I know, I am normally dead good and hold my emotions in, but I just had to have a cry over that boy, (am filling up now) there is only Vegas and another one of our pups, Velvet, that really 'got to me' that I had tears over when going to new homes, lol! :crying:

It is nice to be back home with my 5 though, Maddie doing her usual and sticking to me like glue and Magnum aint far behind, lol!! I got 'Magnumed' this morning - he decided twas time to get up and shoved his head in my face and gave me lots of sloppy kisses, lol!!


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

I couldnt believe it when i saw the tablets i thought there would be a box full of em, was shocked when there was only 3 days worthhmy:

What did your oh say when you told him about the neighbours saying he was gonna 'attack the kids'?

I knew the boys would be really over the top yesterday ki was VERY excited! they love him to bits, keep loving his neck and kissing him and he just sniffs them and kisses them back.

He is a special boy, i can understand why you were so upset... BUT you wont be getting him back! Hes here to stay now


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Aye, there was 5 days worth of tablets altogether, lol!

Oh, me and the OH and Ditsy and her OH were all here when I read ya post out aloud about ya neighbours comments and we all just laughed - yeah right, like me and my OH would re-home a dog with a family that is gonna eat the kids!! It beggars belief really, pleased they didnt say it when I was there coz I'd have quoted umpteen statistics at them, PMSL!!

Just tell them his KC name is Latin for 'Defender of the Faith' and he will be looking after his family - not eating them!!!:wink:


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

LOL he defends alright! He wont leave a room if i dont go! If oh goes up stairs he will sit in the hallway by the front door so he knows where we all are, if i leave the room and go upstairs hes right behind me following me in every room! 

Just been for his second walk of the day.. popped out to get him some chicken wings. He bloody loves em dont he? 
He sat and waited and gave me his poor before he had the wing..he also sits and waits to be told he can have his dinner.

Told ya he would be ok  If he ends up loving us half as much as we love him we will be ok


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

It all sounds fab!! Glad you managed to get him some chicken wings, lol! He does love them 

Aye, told you he would latch on to the female of the house, lol!! :001_tt1: Sounds like he loves you already hun!


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Ceearott said:


> It all sounds fab!! Glad you managed to get him some chicken wings, lol! He does love them
> 
> Aye, told you he would latch on to the female of the house, lol!! :001_tt1: Sounds like he loves you already hun!


I hope he does.

He had a panic on just, he was out side onle for a min and i came in the house and hid behind the door he searched the house to find me lol should have seen his little face when he saw me.

I have no idea how you manage to fit 5 of em in your house esp with blue!hmy:


----------



## beary_clairey (Jan 23, 2011)

Bella is like that with me and my collie used to be the same. Can't go to the toilet without them sitting in the doorway looking at you!!!


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

Lola is like a sheep she follows me everywhere but only if my OH is about, if hes in bed and doors shut she will just cry for him


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

harley bear said:


> I hope he does.
> 
> He had a panic on just, he was out side onle for a min and i came in the house and hid behind the door he searched the house to find me lol should have seen his little face when he saw me.
> 
> I have no idea how you manage to fit 5 of em in your house esp with blue!hmy:


He will be like that for probably quite a while, it will be distress kicking in for him if he doesnt know where you are, he will worry he gonna lose someone else he loves you see, poor boy. I would suggest when you are pottering round the house and he follows, pay him no attention, no looking at him, unless you have to, he should learn, in time, that you arent gonna move him on, now are you going to leave him on his own forever either.


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Ceearott said:


> He will be like that for probably quite a while, it will be distress kicking in for him if he doesnt know where you are, he will worry he gonna lose someone else he loves you see, poor boy. I would suggest when you are pottering round the house and he follows, pay him no attention, no looking at him, unless you have to, he should learn, in time, that you arent gonna move him on, now are you going to leave him on his own forever either.


I dont mind him following me around, its nice to know hes there (my protector) Bless him!

Just had a lecture off the neighbours that we should never feed a dog 'like that' any raw meat because they taste blood and will attack 
Coming from someone who let his mut off the lead with the intention of it attacking another dog and giving it 30 stitches! :cursing:


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Perhaps you should invite your neigh'bores' to check out my website and see just what dogs of my breeding and rearing get up to and how healthy they look!!! :cursing:


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Ceearott said:


> Perhaps you should invite your neigh'bores' to check out my website and see just what dogs of my breeding and rearing get up to and how healthy they look!!! :cursing:


Do you really think he is capable of using a computer?

I might show him a pic of your man eating rotts on my laptop


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

harley bear said:


> Do you really think he is capable of using a computer?
> 
> I might show him a pic of your man eating rotts on my laptop


Show him Blue eating the pigs head and the pup eating a grouse, PMSL!!!!!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

harley bear said:


> I dont mind him following me around, its nice to know hes there (my protector) Bless him!
> 
> Just had a lecture off the neighbours that we should *never feed a dog 'like that' any raw meat because they taste blood and will attack*
> Coming from someone who let his mut off the lead with the intention of it attacking another dog and giving it 30 stitches! :cursing:


Oh dear, they'll be telling you witches should be burned at the steak next


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> Oh dear, they'll be telling you witches should be burned at the steak next


Was 'steak' a deliberate typo then???? :lol::lol:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Ceearott said:


> Was 'steak' a deliberate typo then???? :lol::lol:


For once it was unlike the time I described Tashi as 'busty' instead of 'busy' & talked about my 'moth' instead of my 'mouth'


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> For once it was unlike the time I described Tashi as 'busty' instead of 'busy' & talked about my 'moth' instead of my 'mouth'


:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Ceearott said:


> Show him Blue eating the pigs head and the pup eating a grouse, PMSL!!!!!


Hahaha you should photo shop it and put a guys head on instead of a pig ... ill show him that... that will proper **** him up


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

harley bear said:


> Hahaha you should photo shop it and put a guys head on instead of a pig ... ill show him that... that will proper **** him up


Thats very norty norty norty norty!!!!!!!!!:nono::001_rolleyes:


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Try this one -










and the other extreme - does this look like a dog that is gonna tear the faces off kids?????


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Ceearott said:


> Try this one -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bloody gorgeous :001_tt1:


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

Just caught up with this.

Congratulations on your new doggie HB- he is bloody well gorgeous.

A great huge chunk of handsomeness 

Wishing you lots of happiness together.

So love a good ending 

Oh and pics of Vegas and Poppy together please


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Cockerpoo lover said:


> Just caught up with this.
> 
> Congratulations on your new doggie HB- he is bloody well gorgeous.
> 
> ...


ill take some when they aint asleep..poppy jumps on him then jumps onto the sofa lol


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Cockerpoo lover said:


> Just caught up with this.
> 
> Congratulations on your new doggie HB- he is bloody well gorgeous.
> 
> ...


We will have to do some more because they were both asleep at the time.
We're not as good photographers as Ceearot's and Ditsy's OH's.hmy:
But just for you here is one of poppy and vegas.



Plus another of Vegas chillin' out


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Aww, they look so sweet lying there together :001_tt1:


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Ceearott said:


> Aww, they look so sweet lying there together :001_tt1:


She loves him! She tried her luck earlier and kept barking at her why he was lying down so he got up and started sniffing her as if to say 'you really wanna pick on me' lol


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

awwwwwww how cute do they look together.


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

he seems so comfortable in his new home already, so cute

but

i'm so freakin jealous!


----------



## beary_clairey (Jan 23, 2011)

They do look so cute together!

When we brought Lilly home, we still had our Border collie, who was a teeny bit of a grumpy old man.

She used to bark at him and play bow and he used to show her his teeth. She would then role on her back and let him sniff her belly.

In the end she would get all snuggled up next to him and we would "lose" her because theirs coat blended, both being black and white.

She absolutely worshipped him!!!


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

beary_clairey said:


> They do look so cute together!
> 
> When we brought Lilly home, we still had our Border collie, who was a teeny bit of a grumpy old man.
> 
> ...


That pic is soooooo cute!


----------



## beary_clairey (Jan 23, 2011)

harley bear said:


> That pic is soooooo cute!


Thank you! 

I miss that boy every day and still get teary eyed when I think about him and he's been gone nearly 2 years!!! :crying:


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)




----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)




----------



## beary_clairey (Jan 23, 2011)

harley bear said:


>


You have your own beautiful boy!!!! I can see you are already enjoying him!


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

beary_clairey said:


> You have your own beautiful boy!!!! I can see you are already enjoying him!


He is an absolute joy to own! I had BIg sloppy kisses after he has that treat :001_tt1:


----------



## xhuskyloverx (May 5, 2010)

Sounds like he's settling in great!! 

Love the piccies too


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

harley bear said:


>


My special boy!!! I keep filling up when I look at piccies of him - I just cant help it! :crying: Even though I know he will be happy with you, I just cant help it, that lad really stole his way into my heart :001_tt1:


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Ceearott said:


> My special boy!!! I keep filling up when I look at piccies of him - I just cant help it! :crying: Even though I know he will be happy with you, I just cant help it, that lad really stole his way into my heart :001_tt1:


Hes as happy as larry and already spoilt rotten! Im sooooo glad you let us adopt him.. he is one hell of a special lad!


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

harley bear said:


> Hes as happy as larry and already spoilt rotten! Im sooooo glad you let us adopt him.. he is one hell of a special lad!


I just rang Blues breeder in the US and she is so happy Vegas finally has a good home, she passes on her good wishes and hopes he brings you many years of happiness XXxx


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Ooow, gimme that boy here, I wanna kiss all over his gorgeous blinking head, can almost feel his fur on my face - so very different to my Flynny's and I wanna compare, lol 

God I would've spoiled him rotten just like Flynn and just like Flynn he would have always been "my puppy" lol!  I couldn't have had him though, Mals are gits when it comes to other dogs sometimes so i'm chuffed he has a brilliant forever home  word of warning - this thread is gonna have a likes explosion :crazy: if this carries on! 

Love the "little & large" pics!


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Ceearott said:


> I just rang Blues breeder in the US and she is so happy Vegas finally has a good home, she passes on her good wishes and hopes he brings you many years of happiness XXxx


Im so glad everyone is happy that hes finally with us.. esp vegas thats the main thing! I think it was fate that vegas has ended up with us


----------



## Ditsy42 (Aug 13, 2010)

It was meant 2 b hun, i'm a big believer in fate  xx and he looks so happy and at home finally, doubt u will have any probs with ya loony neighbors pmsl


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Malmum said:


> Ooow, gimme that boy here, I wanna kiss all over his gorgeous blinking head, can almost feel his fur on my face - so very different to my Flynny's and I wanna compare, lol
> 
> God I would've spoiled him rotten just like Flynn and just like Flynn he would have always been "my puppy" lol!  I couldn't have had him though, Mals are gits when it comes to other dogs sometimes so i'm chuffed he has a brilliant forever home  word of warning - this thread is gonna have a likes explosion :crazy: if this carries on!
> 
> Love the "little & large" pics!


Oh he LOVES his kisses! He is a bugger for wanting to play with dogs but because hes sooo big they get all defensive and then because they get defensive theres a barking war! Oh and he likes to follow cats .. we had to sneak our sammy in the house so he could sleep upstairs


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Ditsy42 said:


> It was meant 2 b hun, i'm a big believer in fate  xx and he looks so happy and at home finally, doubt u will have any probs with ya loony neighbors pmsl


When hes in the garden they keep telling the kids to stay away from the fence! :cursing: They were telling us how agressive their dogs are ... the ones i was telling you they bred from .. yet they still breed:cursing:
The big man is scared of my big soppy baby.. what a plonker!


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

harley bear said:


> When hes in the garden they keep telling the kids to stay away from the fence! :cursing: They were telling us how agressive their dogs are ... the ones i was telling you they bred from .. yet they still breed:cursing:
> The big man is scared of my big soppy baby.. what a plonker!


Oh let them be scared, keeps 'em away from the booty lad!! He far too good for to be mixing with the likes of them!! :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Hb-mini (May 20, 2009)

This is such a great thread! So happy for you all! xx


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Ceearott said:


> Oh let them be scared, keeps 'em away from the booty lad!! He far too good for to be mixing with the likes of them!! :smilewinkgrin:


Exactly! Well after numerous comments i was a little bit naughty and played upto it slightly..... i was told that if one of the lets say 'breeding dogs' were let out they would be over the fence and ripping Vegas to pieces... i said i very much doubt it he will just be waiting the other side with his mouth open! 
The stories that i have heard today honestly if that particular dag was my dog and i knew it was that vicious and had attacked SEVERAL dogs and caused serious damage... im sorry but it would not it would have to be pts certainly not bred from! :cursing:
All mouth and no soddin trousers!


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

harley bear said:


> Exactly! Well after numerous comments i was a little bit naughty and played upto it slightly..... i was told that if one of the lets say 'breeding dogs' were let out they would be over the fence and ripping Vegas to pieces... i said i very much doubt it he will just be waiting the other side with his mouth open!
> The stories that i have heard today honestly if that particular dag was my dog and i knew it was that vicious and had attacked SEVERAL dogs and caused serious damage... im sorry but it would not it would have to be pts certainly not bred from! :cursing:
> All mouth and no soddin trousers!


Just be carfeul hun and play the long game, dont allow them to get to you, you know better than that. Just keep Vegas safe and sound, he is your family dog and not for the likes fo them to be threatening things about!!


----------



## kat&molly (Mar 2, 2011)

Ceearott said:


> Just be carfeul hun and play the long game, dont allow them to get to you, you know better than that. Just keep Vegas safe and sound, he is your family dog and not for the likes fo them to be threatening things about!!


I agree. Ignore people like this and just enjoy your lovely new dog


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Ceearott said:


> Just be carfeul hun and play the long game, dont allow them to get to you, you know better than that. Just keep Vegas safe and sound, he is your family dog and not for the likes fo them to be threatening things about!!


Oh that boy will always be safe if i even leave the garden for a second i make sure hes with me! I think he needed to have some of what he was giving back because nothing at all has been said since  Silly, silly people nothing will be said when they get used to him its just something new to talk about and fill the day with 

Just getting ready to go for our last poop walk vefore it starts to rain...hes walked my legs off today


----------



## abbiechi (Jul 2, 2011)

Someone needs to tell me what's going on, because I'll be damned if I sat here and read through 40 pages. My eyes might pop out!


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

abbiechi said:


> Someone needs to tell me what's going on, because I'll be damned if I sat here and read through 40 pages. My eyes might pop out!


Better start reading lol

Basically we have adopted one of ceearotts boys who was sent back because his new owners wanted to pimp him out. Soooo glad they didnt keep him because we wouldnt have this beautiful boy now!


----------



## LouJ69 (Feb 28, 2009)

abbiechi said:


> Someone needs to tell me what's going on, because I'll be damned if I sat here and read through 40 pages. My eyes might pop out!


Ok, in a nutshell.....
Ceearott was told she would be geting her gorgeous boy Vegas back (I cant remember why now! Lol). Everyone was all disappointed and many people said 'I wish I could take him, but...'. So Harleybear stepped in and said she would love to take him. Next day (I think!) ceearott and ditsy drove 10 hours with their oh's and Vegas with his mum to meet Harley bear and family. Harley bear took him on and there is a happy ending for Vegas. Think that's the short story of it!


----------



## abbiechi (Jul 2, 2011)

LouJ69 said:


> Ok, in a nutshell.....
> Ceearott was told she would be geting her gorgeous boy Vegas back (I cant remember why now! Lol). Everyone was all disappointed and many people said 'I wish I could take him, but...'. So Harleybear stepped in and said she would love to take him. Next day (I think!) ceearott and ditsy drove 10 hours with their oh's and Vegas with his mum to meet Harley bear and family. Harley bear took him on and there is a happy ending for Vegas. Think that's the short story of it!


Thank you doll


----------



## LouJ69 (Feb 28, 2009)

abbiechi said:


> Thank you doll


You're welcome! 
The previous owners wanted ceearott to lift the endorsement so that they could breed him with an unregistered bitch. When she refused they told her she could take him back but they wanted £100 for him.
Lol, now i remember! hmy:


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Gorgeous happy boy, Im happy for all involved..even more so the wee chap, hes landed on his feet me thinks.


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Another fantastic night was had by all... except the cat lol 
Hes had his morning walk and his breakfast now lying infront of the sofa.
Not very happy with our poppy this morning, my youngest went to stroke her and she bit him


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

harley bear said:


> Another fantastic night was had by all... except the cat lol
> Hes had his morning walk and his breakfast now lying infront of the sofa.
> Not very happy with our poppy this morning, my youngest went to stroke her and she bit him


I am so glad he settled the second night too, sometimes the 2nd night can be more unsettling for them than the 1st, so big thumbs up there!

Not good about your Poppy though - is the bairn oks??

P.S. I cant believe this thread is now like 41 pages long!!! LOL!!


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Ceearott said:


> I am so glad he settled the second night too, sometimes the 2nd night can be more unsettling for them than the 1st, so big thumbs up there!
> 
> Not good about your Poppy though - is the bairn oks??
> 
> P.S. I cant believe this thread is now like 41 pages long!!! LOL!!


Hes been fantastic! The kids have been playing with him and feeding him treats.. they have both had their hands in his mouth and he trys to play with them. Ry was lying on his ball yesterday and he was trying to get his paw under him to move him lol

Our poppy is very, very stroppy and you have to really watch her round the kids because its not the first time she has bitten..if she dont grow out of it she wont have any contact with the kids.

Mad how people think little dogs are safe and big dogs will .... well eat your kids LOL

And as for the 41 pages.... you can bloody gas for england :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

harley bear said:


> Hes been fantastic! The kids have been playing with him and feeding him treats.. they hahe both had their hands in his mouth and he trys to play with them. Ry was lying on his ball yesterday and he was trying to get his paw under him to move him lol
> 
> Our poppy is very, very stroppy and you have to really watch her round the kids because its not the first time she has bitten..if she dont grow out of it she wont have any contact with the kids.
> 
> ...


And I dont think you are far behind missus!!! :smilewinkgrin:

I sent Debrah the pics we took and she adores him, he looks so much like her lines and very much like his Uncle Hagrid, who has just won his Championship title this weekend - WAAHOO!! So Vegas has another Champion Uncle, lol!!

Aye, you just keep an eye on the little 'un, hun, she be fine, its prob a stage she going through right now.


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Ceearott said:


> And I dont think you are far behind missus!!! :smilewinkgrin:
> 
> I sent Debrah the pics we took and she adores him, he looks so much like her lines and very much like his Uncle Hagrid, who has just won his Championship title this weekend - WAAHOO!! So Vegas has another Champion Uncle, lol!!
> 
> Aye, you just keep an eye on the little 'un, hun, she be fine, its prob a stage she going through right now.


Its your fault! Your a bad influence on me! LOL

I darent read any of your threads incase some other rott needs a home and you try and grind me down again with all those pics... you knew i would cave eventually didnt you? :wink:
To be fair i thought i loved rotts before but after having vegas i would have a housefull! Hes just amazing! So dont show me any more pooches that need homes please 

Poppy has been the same since we had her, i think she has a split personality.. one minite shes fine the next shes evil for a few mins then shes fine


----------



## victoriaaa (Jun 8, 2011)

keep checking back on this and your new posts for updates  he's stunning.. saw a man walking 3 at once yesterday and stood looking smiling.. i think he thought i was crazy tbh


----------



## victoriaaa (Jun 8, 2011)

keep checking back on this and your new posts for updates  he's stunning.. saw a man walking 3 at once yesterday and stood looking smiling.. i think he thought i was crazy tbh


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

victoriaaa said:


> keep checking back on this and your new posts for updates  he's stunning.. saw a man walking 3 at once yesterday and stood looking smiling.. i think he thought i was crazy tbh


I like how you posted this twice - perhaps you are a little crazy too 

TBH, I am just glad my special boy has a wonderful home and will be there forever, which, as a breeder, is all I wish for with all my dogs. I found it hard to let Vegas go because of his beautiful temperament and character and I would have so enjoyed campaigning him in the showring and think he would have been a fair contender too, but I rest happy in the knowledge he has a gorgoues family to spoil him! :wink:


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Ceearott said:


> I like how you posted this twice - perhaps you are a little crazy too
> 
> TBH, I am just glad my special boy has a wonderful home and will be there forever, which, as a breeder, is all I wish for with all my dogs. I found it hard to let Vegas go because of his beautiful temperament and character and I would have so enjoyed campaigning him in the showring and think he would have been a fair contender too, but I rest happy in the knowledge he has a gorgoues family to spoil him! :wink:


He will definately be here forever, no doubt about that! I know it was hard for you to let him go that was obvious but you know your ALWAYS welcome here anytime and of you want to leave a few more rotts that would be fine too  PMSL He is such a beautiful boy with tons of character and has fitted in here perfectly .. tbh it feels like we have had him forever! Just a shame we missed out on his first two years  
I think fate played a massive role in him ending up here, when i saw the pics of him before he went to the idiots house, i fell in love with him and the pic of him strutting round the garden well :001_tt1:

just a quick update... hes finally starting to settle, we left the radio on when we went out yesterday and he only howled for a few mins so were getting there! Just glad i didnt have to crate him... but the little sod did pee up the stair gate for revenge hmy: Hes loving his walks and has settled into our routine .. cant wait to get out in the morning dancing about and barking were ready to take him ... him and pops go for a walk together in the morning and i take him alone at night..He LOVES to play fight oh sits on the flood and he nudges him and barks then lickes his face off :001_wub:


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Yeah, rotties are HUGELY addictive, which I think you are finding out, PMSL!!

I just knew that character of his would make you love him even more, he sure is a born entertainer that boy 

And, yeah, for sure fate played a part, big believer in things like that I am!


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Ceearott said:


> Yeah, rotties are HUGELY addictive, which I think you are finding out, PMSL!!
> 
> I just knew that character of his would make you love him even more, he sure is a born entertainer that boy
> 
> And, yeah, for sure fate played a part, big believer in things like that I am!


Addictive aint the word for it! 
I made sure i brought a big enough freezer so i wouldnt have to replace it when we had another  
I honestly cant see us having any other breed now!... Your fault :lol:


----------



## Ditsy42 (Aug 13, 2010)

It was fate hon and we r just so glad he has a loving home, me n OH would have kept him in a shot, but we can't squeeze anymore in pmsl (however I would like to try) 

Just love reading his updates n antics, makes me smile and restores some of my faith in humans, he will repay u in kind as they have hearts of lions xx


----------



## wyntersmum (Jul 31, 2011)

what baskets:cursing:


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Ditsy42 said:


> It was fate hon and we r just so glad he has a loving home, me n OH would have kept him in a shot, but we can't squeeze anymore in pmsl (however I would like to try)
> 
> Just love reading his updates n antics, makes me smile and restores some of my faith in humans, he will repay u in kind as they have hearts of lions xx


I honestly dont feel we have done anything in any way special.. i just feel honoured to have such a beautiful dog who is an absolute angel and amazing with the kids!
I have had one of the worst days ever today and as soon as i opened the front door his nose poked through and was their waiting for cuddles:001_wub:
I defo wanna squeeze as many rotts as possible in here .. well as many as we can afford lol when the kids are at school i would like to get involved with a rescue center..yes in really that besotted :smile5:


----------

